# official thread of pictures of the secret reaper 2011



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Due to popular demand, I started this a bit early, I know many are just shipping and will ship later next week, but it has come to my attention that there is a bit of a snaffu, so I guess we will open this up, I can not wait to see every ones pictures!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!!!! I don't have any pictures to share because Ghouliet & I are still waiting... but I am dying to see everybody else's stuff! And our victim better post some pictures too!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*NICE!!! Glad to see you buckled Bethene! Great job of gift choices goes out to your Reaper! Kudos! *


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

My lovely and illustrious Reaper (are we allowed to say who?) both made and bought me tons of wonderful goodies:










I just love my new spell book! Also, not pictured is a BEAUTIFUL spiderweb table runner. I didn't have the patience to wait 'til after I took pictures to put it out on the counter.  My Reaper did an excellent job this year, and I simply can't thank her enough!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK,my reaper did a wonderful job on my gifts. My mantle is going to be oddities and this is going to rock!









Thank you again reaper, absolutely love it all!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

Great gifts so far, I'm excited to see what everyone gets, and of course me.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oh how exciting! I havent gotten mine yet but i just mailed out my victims gift today so im not worried lololol

i cant wait to see everyones pics!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome! Can't wait to see what everyone else got!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Madame McSpanky, I love the Book of Shadows! And what is the ghoul log??? Eighth Plague, I am loving those candles and that JOL is fantastic.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

It's so much fun getting to see everyone's reaper gifts.  And some awesomely cool gifts they are too.


----------



## ranman1973 (Nov 4, 2010)

*My awesome SR gifts....*

My Secret Reaper gifts were awesome. I'm really excited. I noted that we are doing a haunted playground and nursery this year and this is what i received. They were all personally hand painted just for me.... Thanks again SR.... You were awesome...


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My computer is wacky tonight. I just came back to look again and there are additional photos that weren't showing earlier. I LOVE the EA Poe pic and you will LOVE Dracula. The book is so much better than any of the movies.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I love the dolls. They are great in a twisted sort of way. That would seriously freak me out!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I want the dolls!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

OMG!!! Those dolls came out so freaky!! AWESOME


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

When the SR thing I want to know who made the dolls! I want to buy some! Whoever made the dolls can you do vampire ones?


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are my awesome gifts I received (and my interested dog on the stairs;p):









I've never seen so many Halloween related things (it's a shame but I didn't know that some of them exist before I saw them;p...)
They are all great and you made me AMAZING surprise.
Really thank to you Dear SECRET REAPER. You are the best!

Could we say who is our SR?


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

To the creator of this thread - wow what a haul! You're lucky haha..


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

bethene said:


> Due to popular demand, I started this a bit early, I know many are just shipping and will ship later next week, but it has come to my attention that there is a bit of a snaffu, so I guess we will open this up, I can not wait to see every ones pictures!


How gracious of you Bethene. You are a special, wonderful lady! 

I was sad to see this thread started ahead of the correct time. Thought it was fun that we were waiting for everyone to receive their gifts first. The anticipation was sweet agony. Oh well.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I agree with you Terra. I'm also worried more now than ever than my VIC-TIM won't be pleased with its package.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I really dont think there is any need for anyone to worry about whether or not their victim will like their gift. I think most of us on here do it for the fun and spirit of Halloween and i myself dont really care what exactly is inside of the box. I actually love the idea of Secret Reaper and the fact that a lil Halloween treat is on its way to me is enough, it doent matter whats inside. THe fact the someone out there is doesnt really know me took the time to think about putting together a package for me warms my glittered lil heart Do not get discouraged by the pics being posted. It's not how many items in the box that count its the thought and whether or not the person can make use of them. Sometimes a victim doesnt have that many halloween decorations and it might be better to send them a lot of smaller priced items so they can build their collection or maybe the victim has more than enough decorations and props so you might decided to go with fewer but a bit pricier items. OR maybe the person is not crafty at all and you are and you know spending hours working on a home made item would really be appreciated. IT depends on what the victims needs were.
THe point of the Secret Reaper is to simply spread the spirit of Halloween clear across the country and sometimes around the world. Lets just enjoy viewing everyones gifts while some of us patiently wait to be reaped ourselves :rolleye*s:


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

*Reaper Goodies*

Thank you Spookilicious mama....I was feeling the same way as GiggleFairy.

I got my reaper gift a few days ago, and when I saw the package I squealed with glee. It was so exciting, I could hardly wait to get the package in the house to open it.












































I think this might be my favorite of all.... Homemade coasters:







Thank you so much Secret Reaper (I don't know if I'm allowed to name you yet)....I loved everything. You did an awesome job


----------



## Hez (Oct 5, 2008)

wow.......it's a 20 dollar limit? I can't believe how much people can get down in the US for 20 bucks!!
You wouldn't get anywhere near half that amount here in Canada.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Dead_Girl said:


> Thank you Spookilicious mama....I was feeling the same way as GiggleFairy.
> 
> I got my reaper gift a few days ago, and when I saw the package I squealed with glee. It was so exciting, I could hardly wait to get the package in the house to open it.
> 
> ...


OH! you got a support halloween magnet! LUCKY!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Those homemade coasters are awesome, that is a great idea!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*ooooh I love the support halloween magnet Lucky!*


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I really dont think there is any need for anyone to worry about whether or not their victim will like their gift. I think most of us on here do it for the fun and spirit of Halloween and i myself dont really care what exactly is inside of the box. I actually love the idea of Secret Reaper and the fact that a lil Halloween treat is on its way to me is enough, it doent matter whats inside. THe fact the someone out there is doesnt really know me took the time to think about putting together a package for me warms my glittered lil heart Do not get discouraged by the pics being posted. It's not how many items in the box that count its the thought and whether or not the person can make use of them. Sometimes a victim doesnt have that many halloween decorations and it might be better to send them a lot of smaller priced items so they can build their collection or maybe the victim has more than enough decorations and props so you might decided to go with fewer but a bit pricier items. OR maybe the person is not crafty at all and you are and you know spending hours working on a home made item would really be appreciated. IT depends on what the victims needs were.
> THe point of the Secret Reaper is to simply spread the spirit of Halloween clear across the country and sometimes around the world. Lets just enjoy viewing everyones gifts while some of us patiently wait to be reaped ourselves :rolleye*s:


HERE! HERE! Its not about whats inside. Its the thought that counts. And the fact that we all share such a love and passion for this amazing holiday. 

What great gifts everyone is getting!!! It's the most wonderful timeeee of the yeaaaarrrrr


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

The Support Halloween magnet is awesome...my co-workers will get a kick out of seeing that on my car. The coasters will be out all year round!
I can't wait til next year so I can shop for more Reaper gifts!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I really dont think there is any need for anyone to worry about whether or not their victim will like their gift. I think most of us on here do it for the fun and spirit of Halloween and i myself dont really care what exactly is inside of the box. I actually love the idea of Secret Reaper and the fact that a lil Halloween treat is on its way to me is enough, it doent matter whats inside. THe fact the someone out there is doesnt really know me took the time to think about putting together a package for me warms my glittered lil heart Do not get discouraged by the pics being posted. It's not how many items in the box that count its the thought and whether or not the person can make use of them. Sometimes a victim doesnt have that many halloween decorations and it might be better to send them a lot of smaller priced items so they can build their collection or maybe the victim has more than enough decorations and props so you might decided to go with fewer but a bit pricier items. OR maybe the person is not crafty at all and you are and you know spending hours working on a home made item would really be appreciated. IT depends on what the victims needs were.
> THe point of the Secret Reaper is to simply spread the spirit of Halloween clear across the country and sometimes around the world. Lets just enjoy viewing everyones gifts while some of us patiently wait to be reaped ourselves :rolleye*s:


Exactly!!!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *I really dont think there is any need for anyone to worry about whether or not their victim will like their gift. I think most of us on here do it for the fun and spirit of Halloween and i myself dont really care what exactly is inside of the box. I actually love the idea of Secret Reaper and the fact that a lil Halloween treat is on its way to me is enough, it doent matter whats inside. THe fact the someone out there is doesnt really know me took the time to think about putting together a package for me warms my glittered lil heart Do not get discouraged by the pics being posted. It's not how many items in the box that count its the thought and whether or not the person can make use of them. Sometimes a victim doesnt have that many halloween decorations and it might be better to send them a lot of smaller priced items so they can build their collection or maybe the victim has more than enough decorations and props so you might decided to go with fewer but a bit pricier items. OR maybe the person is not crafty at all and you are and you know spending hours working on a home made item would really be appreciated. IT depends on what the victims needs were.
> THe point of the Secret Reaper is to simply spread the spirit of Halloween clear across the country and sometimes around the world. Lets just enjoy viewing everyones gifts while some of us patiently wait to be reaped ourselves :rolleye*s:


Spooki said it perfectly!!! I TOTALLY agree, well exept for the glittered heart part.  Frankly I am really not concerned with what I receive, I too am just *so grateful* that some one would take the time to do something special for me and as a special bonus I get to connect with some one and hopefully make a new friend. That alone makes it priceless!!!  Lastly, just being able to participate in SR and the fun and camaraderie that goes with it, is so special that it is almost a gift all by itself. Don't worry, I guarantee what ever you send will be PERFECT.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, The Halloween Lady, you and Spooki- mama both got it right, we are spreading the spirit of Halloween, and kicking the season off with alot of fun, it also is the thought that goes into the gift that counts,,,, and it has been SO much fun with every one so excited by it all, and just having fun and enjoying it all.
Ter ran, not sure if I under stood you , probably not, but the gifts are The Eighth Plagues gifts in the first post of the thread,,
the 8th Plague, the zombie bucket is so cool! and I love the pumpkin.
Ran man 73, wow, the dolls are great, they turned out awesome. they will look good in your haunt!
MadameMcSpanky, I love the book of shadows! also, the spider web table runner will be beautiful!
Br1mston3, lots of cool gifts, they will be perfect for your mantle, I love the picture of Poe!!!
Deagirl, the box shipped to you is cool all by itself! the door knocker is cool, and I love the monster coasters, too cool! 
Estertota, wow, what a lot of goodies! so very cool stuff there!!
and your doggie looks so darn cute looking at all of it! 


I know some have given the name of their reaper already, and that is ok, but lets try to keep it secret just a bit longer til the rest get their gifts, keep the fun going just a bit more!


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

WOW!! I cant wait to join in the fun next year. I love how much spirit is on this thread


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

> By Terra:How gracious of you Bethene. You are a special, wonderful lady!
> 
> I was sad to see this thread started ahead of the correct time. Thought it was fun that we were waiting for everyone to receive their gifts first. The anticipation was sweet agony. Oh well.


I remember in past years the thread showing pictures started weeks before the deadline to send out gifts, and I never remember any regulations on picture posting when the 'rules' come out on the sign up. In my opinion, I am actually enjoying seeing everybody's gifts. It builds anticipation and I'm glad the thread is started. Now, I gift to make my green-eyed wish list. Glad to see the pictures, and thanks for sharing, everybody! One of the many reasons I enjoy the forum, we all have different tastes, themes, likes (no glitter for me) and opinions. I'm glad we are sharing all of these. 

*finished reading the thread so I'm editing* 

On a note, I love, love what *Spookilicious mama* said. Years ago, we had nothing and we truly apprieciated the smaller items to build up our haunt and decorating skills. I think somebody just taking the time to get to the darn post office and stand in line is golden in my book. 

On another note, *Hez*, I'm amazed with what $20 can get you. Especially if you shop in your own garage. I love unloading things I never use to my reaper that would work better for them than me.

Halloween Lady, your glitter comment.... ah, you are after my own heart. Mental note to pass all glitter stuff my mom buys us onto spook.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

The Red Hallows said:


> I remember in past years the thread showing pictures started weeks before the deadline to send out gifts, and I never remember any regulations on picture posting when the 'rules' come out on the sign up. In my opinion, I am actually enjoying seeing everybody's gifts. It builds anticipation and I'm glad the thread is started. Now, I gift to make my green-eyed wish list. Glad to see the pictures, and thanks for sharing, everybody! One of the many reasons I enjoy the forum, we all have different tastes, themes, likes (no glitter for me) and opinions. I'm glad we are sharing all of these.
> 
> .



You're not just saying that cause you're married to the OP are ya? LOL J/K


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Post, post, post. 

We want to see pictures while we are waiting!!!!! I keep checking back to see if more have posted. I need a good Halloween fix.


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

Here are all of my Secret Reaper gifts (I had little problems to upload them yesterday, maybe there were just in bigger size)

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/estertota-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I am so excited so post photos of my gifts. I have been waiting so long! My Reaper sent mine early and hence I was decorating early at my house! Thank you for the excuse!

I know who you are Reaper! You were amazing! My only problem is that I need help attaching up my photos to here. When I try to attach the message I get is that the file is too big. Photos will be coming soon I promise. Not only was it fun to see this HUGE box on my porch but so share it with my niece WitchfulThinking. She recognized the box from a photo posted on line. I wasn't sure if I could say until the end but whenever I see Ghouliette and Lil Ghouliette I want to shout that I know you are my reapers! I cant wait to friend them since I feel so close to them already. Everything was truly amazing and I like others cant believe you only spent 20$. I feel very special indeed!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

You could always upload the photos to an image hosting site like Photobucket or ImageShack. 

The candles didn't melt, did they? I was so worried about that.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Everything arrived perfect! I have already used the candy bones  
I will try the photobucket, good idea. Have to go to bed now unfortunately. Why do we have to work! I guess to buy Halloween goodies!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

estertota said:


> Here are all of my Secret Reaper gifts (I have little problems to upload them yesterday, maybe there were just in bigger size)
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/estertota-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html


*Awesome gifts! You made out*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

estertota, what great gifts!
I too have had issues down loading pictures,(not for reaper gifts, other pics) same thing, file too big, have used photobucket, flikr, pisca, kodak easy share, have clicked on the size that we need to down load, and it still comes up file too big, even my son had tried and he usually can get them every time, not sure what else to do........ find another photo ap maybe, I don't know........


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

estertota said:


> Here are all of my Secret Reaper gifts (I have little problems to upload them yesterday, maybe there were just in bigger size)
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/estertota-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html


what a great haul you got!! love the skull and skellie and the table runner! and youve never had candy corn??? HERESY! I have some out in a jar right now! as long as it stays out of my reach (meaning, it cant be on the table next to me) i wont eat it all! lol! the kids, on the other hand, have already put a good dent in it lololol


----------



## estertota (Oct 17, 2010)

witchymom said:


> what a great haul you got!! love the skull and skellie and the table runner! and youve never had candy corn??? HERESY! I have some out in a jar right now! as long as it stays out of my reach (meaning, it cant be on the table next to me) i wont eat it all! lol! the kids, on the other hand, have already put a good dent in it lololol


Heh. My SR did a BRILLIANT job. And yes I've never had a candy corn so I'm very curious how it tastes (I'm waiting to Halloween).
I had no idea that in USA you have such a wonderful and special effected props and things on Halloween. That's great and it was nice shock for me.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Everyone is getting some awesome gifts


----------



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

And here again is the thread to my Secret Reaper 2011
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/peeweepinson-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html

I can't thank my Reaper enough for all my wonderful things.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

peeweepinson said:


> And here again is the thread to my Secret Reaper 2011
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/peeweepinson-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html


Great stuff, love the tell tale heart!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Loving that tell tale heart!!! Great stuff everyone! 


I love the witch table runner. This is so much fun!


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Great gifts everybody!!! I am like an animal in a cage over here shaking the bars waiting for my gift now!! LOL


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow - Awesome gifts so far. I love those coasters. I can't wait to see more pictures!!!! And really can't wait till I can post my pictures too. I just need that box.  

Nice hauls so far!


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Just love seeing everyones gifts!  It makes me feel so warm and happy. Everyone getting the Halloween fever! I really love those coasters, and the creepy dolls, and..... ok I could go on forever!  Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> I am so excited so post photos of my gifts. I have been waiting so long! My Reaper sent mine early and hence I was decorating early at my house! Thank you for the excuse!
> 
> I know who you are Reaper! You were amazing! My only problem is that I need help attaching up my photos to here. When I try to attach the message I get is that the file is too big. Photos will be coming soon I promise. Not only was it fun to see this HUGE box on my porch but so share it with my niece WitchfulThinking. She recognized the box from a photo posted on line. I wasn't sure if I could say until the end but whenever I see Ghouliette and Lil Ghouliette I want to shout that I know you are my reapers! I cant wait to friend them since I feel so close to them already. Everything was truly amazing and I like others cant believe you only spent 20$. I feel very special indeed!


Lil Ghouliet and I shopped thrift stores and found the pumpkin and light up head a one of them. I also use 50 percent off coupons on the Michael's stuff and I sewed the one thing, using some of the stash of fabrics I had in my sewing room. The material was even originally bought with a 35 percent off coupon when I bought it. I always look for good deals and coupons. That and a little time creating something ends up with a gift worth more than $20.00. Sewing it was really a lot of fun for me and I am so glad you liked it. On a side note, I am also glad to hear the candle did not melt. It is so hot here in AZ we were afraid it would melt before it ever got out of our state. lol.


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

*BEST EVER Gift EVER!!*

So the Purilator Truck came to the house today with mu HUGE gift. At first I didn't think it was going to be my secret reaper gift because they were two large boxes. Then I opened my first box. I am so blown away by the amazing craftsmanship and just the thought that went behind my gift. I have to admit I cried like a baby on christmas morning, I cried after opening each box. This has been the best surprise to a not so good year for me. I would like to thank my secret reaper from the bottom of my heart. You are so awesome. 

I got 2 handmade awesome tombstones. One with the death of the old NHL Jet's team, and the other with a picture of my new tattoo. I can't believe this!! Then the huge cherry on top was my handmade tombstone popper. I have always wanted one of these, but didn't have the know how to do it. 

Here are some photos:

































My little baby was very interested!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

13 mummy, that is awesome! I know that it made your day! Wow, I am loving this thread.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*13mummy that is so AWESOME!!!! I love the tombstones and like you Ive always wanted a tombstone popper! I hope let you know who they were. I have to say I totally understand when you say you cried like a baby....Pandora send me a gorgeous tombstone she had made just for me. I had been admiring a tombstone she had that was similar and well one day I came home and she sent me my own version of it. I was so overwhelmed by the work that went into it as well as the time and thought that I couldnt call right away to thank her because I couldnt speak That is so great you got such a wonderful reaper gift!*


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

13mummy, that is incredible. The love that went into those really shows, you got some fine gifts there!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

This thread really embodies the Halloween spirit. It lifts my mood to see all the wonderful gifts everyone has recieved and the thought and time that everyone put into their gifts. I will try to post pics if I can. (technology has not been treating me well) My reaper did an awesome job. Especially with my new boney bunch!!!!  Keep the pictures coming. My reaper gift is estimated to arrive at my victims house on friday. Be patient, it's coming!


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

Thank you again my SR! I love my stuff. As you can see so did my daughter, she was waiting ever so patiently to grap the spider and the rat. Then off she took to the living to play with them. My son kept taking them from her. It would have been creepy to have my children playing with these things if I didn't LOVE Halloween so much. Just adds to the spirit of Halloween in my house! Thanks again SR!!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

13mummy how fantastic! Amazing!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

I just checked and my package is on the truck headed for my victim's house right now. Wish I could be there hiding in the bushes!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i love seeing everyones goodies and what AWESOME tombstones! seeing everyones stuff helps pass the time waiting for mine LOLOLOL


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

OMG! That is Awesome. What a great SR gift. Wow love seeing all the pictures. You guys are getting some great stuff.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spookerstar, I am patiently waiting at the door!!!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

13mummy said:


> So the Purilator Truck came to the house today with mu HUGE gift. At first I didn't think it was going to be my secret reaper gift because they were two large boxes. Then I opened my first box. I am so blown away by the amazing craftsmanship and just the thought that went behind my gift. I have to admit I cried like a baby on christmas morning, I cried after opening each box. This has been the best surprise to a not so good year for me. I would like to thank my secret reaper from the bottom of my heart. You are so awesome.
> 
> I got 2 handmade awesome tombstones. One with the death of the old NHL Jet's team, and the other with a picture of my new tattoo. I can't believe this!! Then the huge cherry on top was my handmade tombstone popper. I have always wanted one of these, but didn't have the know how to do it.
> 
> My little baby was very interested!


LOVE love the homemade tombstones. I'm soooo jealous (in a good way) ;-) ENJOY!


----------



## bl00d (Aug 26, 2010)

Just got our box and WOW I am impressed my secret reaper went way out of thier way! decorating the box even! It was sooo cool! My little boy had a blast opening up the goodies and loved the stickers attached to the box. The effort my Secret reaper did was amazing!

Here is my little man going through everything, it was funny every goodie had a funny saying! We loved it and thank you sooo very much!!!


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome gifts, but I'm amazed this thread hasn't exploded with pictures!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Pumpkinprincess said:


> Awesome gifts, but I'm amazed this thread hasn't exploded with pictures!


I was thinking the same thing myself. The second I get my gift, I'll be running to post pix! lol


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, more awesome gifts, peeweepinson, how sweet that your son recieved a gift also, great books there too! and the one you got looks interesting! love the cat, very beautiful, and the Poe theme, very cool!
13Mummy, I must add I a jealous also! very cool tombstones, I also have wanted a peeper, but no ability! 
Halloween junkie, great pile of loot there, love the skull candle holder, and the door knocker, I love that your kids wanted to play with the things!!
Blood, very cool gifts, love your little boy looking at them, so cute, and the candle with the skulls at the base is great! love the lantern


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Ghouliette and Lil Ghouliette spoiled me with a big box. Inside was this huge pumpkin filled with individually wrapped gifts. I think my favorite is the hand made table runner. My husband loved the pirate flag and already has plans for that. I have never seen such a beautiful blue bottle - perfect for keeping my poison! My SRs are artists. Check out the card
Thank you!!!!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

I promise I will post pics in the morning, my reaper did a fanastic job and I can't wait to show you all, bare with me, just got done painting a new tomb, so gotta get cleaned up and feed all the critters and me. Love every ones goodies, we have all racked up this year...............


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm just bummed at the post office. My VIC-TIM's post office has a limit on box sizes - I selected a standard delivery, which was 2-3 days for $11. Once the measurement of the box was put in, another $46 was added to the shipping total because of the recipients post office's rules, which STINK! Sorry VIC-TIM, but it's going to take a few more days than I'd hoped for you to receive your goodies. Don't these idiots at the post office in _________ know it's REAPING TIME! Gooood grief!


----------



## goosta (Oct 30, 2009)

UPS pulled up earlier...I knew I hadn't ordered anything. I hoped it was from my secret reaper and.......it was! Woohoo! 

Thanks so much for the awesome gifts!! These will go great in our cemetery. You can't tell in the picture, but the hands have stakes on the other end so they can go in the ground.

I'm very excited. Thanks again to my awesome reaper.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

GiggleFairy said:


> I'm just bummed at the post office. My VIC-TIM's post office has a limit on box sizes - I selected a standard delivery, which was 2-3 days for $11. Once the measurement of the box was put in, another $46 was added to the shipping total because of the recipients post office's rules, which STINK! Sorry VIC-TIM, but it's going to take a few more days than I'd hoped for you to receive your goodies. Don't these idiots at the post office in _________ know it's REAPING TIME! Gooood grief!


WOW!!! That is crazy! I have never heard of such a thing!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Giggle Fairy, that is CRAZY! I would have been sending in multiple boxes or by Fed Ex or UPS.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I've been reaped!! My Secret Reaper did soooooo good!



























I love everything! 

My reaper hit the thrift stores, and found some real gems! I got a beautiful brass candelabra, a finger-ring candle holder with a glass globe, a beautiful (handmade? I think so! They were worried that they were too "cute" but they are odd and unusual - which is just fine with cute in my book!) card and "family" portrait (looooove them!!), a cool decorative finial in black with red streaks, a filmy white floral table linen (that is going to look good in a spooky little vignette), a skull butter knife/spreader, 2 squeeky rats and an odd tool - The Elastrator (with the original box!) used for "castrating, docking and dehorning" (and it's funny that I actually know what this tool does - was in 4H as a kid - kind of creepy cool to see an antique one!) and it's going to look quite odd in a good way in a shadowbox. 

Dear Reaper - I love that you took the time to search out some really unique and cool things and really love the handmade card and witch family portrait - you did an awesome job and I'm thrilled! *THANK YOU Paulaween!!!*


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Halloween Junkie---I want it all!!!!! Great stuff there!

Bl00d, cool stuff. That wreath looks great and so nice to have books for your little one, too. You got a nice haul from the SR.

Spookerstar, that JOL is fantastic! Is that artwork done by your Reaper? Wow. 

I am so excited. I can’t wait for my SR package to get here. I wasn’t able to ship until today, but it is winging its way east right now by Fed Ex. So, everyone that direction watch out, one of you will receive your package on Friday. You will know who it is from when you see the package. I added my picture to the box. LOL


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow, ya'll are getting some wicked awesome treasures!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Frankie's Girl, you were posting as I was. I regret to inform you that there has been a mistake. The family witch portraits were meant for ME. I know they were. LOL

Great haul. I am so excited that I can't wait. I have to work late tomorrow and I just know it will come while I am gone.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Frankie's Girl, fantastic stuff, though I must say that elastrator truly frightens me


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Love everyone's pictures. Yall got a lot of cool goodies! I can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Frankie's Girl, fantastic stuff, though I must say that elastrator truly frightens me


Well, then, that's what it is SUPPOSED to do.


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> Ghouliette and Lil Ghouliette spoiled me with a big box. Inside was this huge pumpkin filled with individually wrapped gifts. I think my favorite is the hand made table runner. My husband loved the pirate flag and already has plans for that. I have never seen such a beautiful blue bottle - perfect for keeping my poison! My SRs are artists. Check out the card
> Thank you!!!!


Yay!! <3 <3 We're so glad you like your stuff! Ghouliet was worried the table runner might be too cutesy. And I love seeing the pirate flag open... I really wanted to pry it open and see it in all it's glory, but Ghouliet wouldn't let me! LOL. 




printersdevil said:


> Spookerstar, that JOL is fantastic! Is that artwork done by your Reaper? Wow.


Yeah, the Reaper doodles were my contribution.  There was one on the envelope too.


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, greatest stuff everyone. I see a lot of great and creative reaping ideas.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

bl00d said:


> Just got our box and WOW I am impressed my secret reaper went way out of thier way! decorating the box even! It was sooo cool! My little boy had a blast opening up the goodies and loved the stickers attached to the box. The effort my Secret reaper did was amazing!
> 
> Here is my little man going through everything, it was funny every goodie had a funny saying! We loved it and thank you sooo very much!!!


As a teacher i <3 the Halloween picture books. Promoting literacy and Halloween at the same time! LOVE IT


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Spookerstar said:


> Ghouliette and Lil Ghouliette spoiled me with a big box. Inside was this huge pumpkin filled with individually wrapped gifts. I think my favorite is the hand made table runner. My husband loved the pirate flag and already has plans for that. I have never seen such a beautiful blue bottle - perfect for keeping my poison! My SRs are artists. Check out the card
> Thank you!!!!


Spookerstar: My husband would totally steal that flag too! What wonderful gifts


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Frankie's Girl - I saw the castrator in the corner of the first picture and I was like... "WHA... Is that what I think it is!?" LOL It totally was! 

I'm waiting so very (im)patiently to be reaped, but I can't complain since I mailed by box out only today. :S
All of the gifts are AMAZING! You guys are all so thoughtful, talented and adept at finding awesome stuff. I think the best part of seeing all the different gifts is the wide range of talent everyone has and all the unique items from different places.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

RunawayOctober, I agree wit you about getting to see all the amazing talent and range of likes and things through this exchange. It is awesome. I know that I am not very good at crafts, but this year I actually made things for my Reapee. I know that I am not as talented as many on here, but I was truly stumped with what to buy. So, I stepped out of my comfort zone and gave it a try. That is what is great about this group---we are able to enjoy and feel good about things.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I love my gifts! So many ideas already about where to use them all! Thanks, Secret Reaper - you did a great job.









More photos in my album.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

13mummy, you are welcome.....I loved making everything for you.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

*I've been Reaped!!*

THANK YOU! To my wonderful Reaper (and helpers)!!!! Everything will be amazing for our family party. Way to set the mood. Thank you for being such a THOUGHTFUL Stalker!!!! I LOVE everything.










More in my album
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/skullnbones-albums-i-ve-been-reaped.html


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Zombie cupcakes!!! Much love.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> I've been reaped!! My Secret Reaper did soooooo good!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frankie! I love your stuff. We have similar taste!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought I posted a thank you to my secret reaper but maybe I didn't? I have been sick for over a week so my mind is not at it's best lol!  I was lying in bed feeling horrible when my kiddo came in and said "If you didn't order a new monitor then you have been reaped mom!!" I sat up immediately and WE, yes, we tore into the box like a kid at Christmas. The box is filled with things that we can use in our cemetary haunt. I am so grateful to my reaper! You made my day!! 

I will post pics as soon as I figure out how to actually get them to show up when I use the app and my phone. I have had no success here doing that yet. lol I'm a bit technologically dumb.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

skullnbones:1165073 said:


> THANK YOU! To my wonderful Reaper (and helpers)!!!! Everything will be amazing for our family party. Way to set the mood. Thank you for being such a THOUGHTFUL Stalker!!!! I LOVE everything.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/skullnbones-albums-i-ve-been-reaped-picture87781-amazing.jpg
> 
> ...


I want the zombie cupcake kit! Skullbones reaper where did you get that?!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

loving the dolls and everything so far


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I must admit I am getting a little green with envy seeing everyone's gifts. Hurry up delivery man!


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

doto said:


> 13mummy, you are welcome.....I loved making everything for you.


You ROCK doto, thanks again!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

badgirl said:


> I must admit I am getting a little green with envy seeing everyone's gifts. Hurry up delivery man!


Yeah me too I_ really_ want to be reaped.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*How come this place isnt exploding with pictures?? I mean I know i havent post pics because i havent received my gift yet but so many people have I would have thought this would have been page after page of pics?? I love seeing everyones gifts would love to see more*


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with you too, i too haven't received my gift


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

So. I have been reaped! My (unknown) Reaper sent me a box of gruesome discoveries. For example~ I did not 
know that Kentucky Fried Chicken fried phalanges. Or Livers! Imagine the sheltered life I have been living JUST ordering chicken? 









My Reaper did NOT include their name. I decided to grab my partner, DemBones & my handy magnifying glass and 
search for clues. I wanted to put my Sherlock Homes hat on DemBones but I couldn't find it. 

Firstly, my Reaper taunted me with the box... "Can you guess"?









I noticed an advertisment was smooshed into the box. "I'll take this clue", I said to DemBones. It was for 
Harbor Freight Tools. Turns out this was a FALSE LEAD! Naughty Reaper leading me on goose chases.
Their very website states they have "Over 350 Stores Nationswide". Drats!

DemBones saw a picture of one of his comrades on the box WITH ANOTHER CLUE! Can you see it?








My Reaper MUST be from New York!! Wait, if they ordered to have something delivered from NewYork they must NOT live in New York? Oh man, I'm all twisted around now. They could be from ANYWHERES.

"You will not apply my precept," he said, shaking his head. "How often have I said to you that when you have 
eliminated the impossible, whatever remains, however improbable, must be the truth?" --Sherlock Holmes in The Sign of the Four (1890 Doubleday p. 111)


(insert forehead slap HERE) oh yeah, there is a tracking number =)....
DemBones was considerate enough to NOT mock me at this point. However, the bony drumming of his fingers on 
my glass table did get substantially louder.

My Reaper sent this package from Washington! Wait, what if my Reaper 
is that ONE person who doesn't want to know or be known?










Known or unknown you are THANKED. I appreciate the time & effort put into my gift. This year's Secret Reaper has been fun =) Til next time, my pretties.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Teresa M said:


> WOW!!! That is crazy! I have never heard of such a thing!





printersdevil said:


> Giggle Fairy, that is CRAZY! I would have been sending in multiple boxes or by Fed Ex or UPS.



According to the post office, this "extra" fee is set by the recipient's post office and it's NOT at all post office's. My poor VIC-TIM just happens to be in one of those areas. 



Spookilicious mama said:


> *How come this place isnt exploding with pictures?? I mean I know i havent post pics because i havent received my gift yet but so many people have I would have thought this would have been page after page of pics?? I love seeing everyones gifts would love to see more*


I found my camera, but haven't taken my pics yet. Started to do so but for some odd reason I didn't have any "space available" on my camera for new pics. Upon final inspection it was discovered that someone, no names mentioned of course, had filled up my camera with photos and homemade movies of Bratz and Littlest Pet Shop toys . . . .


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

TheEighthPlaque..I love that ghoulish pumpkin, great haul from your reaper.

Madame McSpanky, so many great things...but I love that book.

Br1mston3...also lots of awesome gifts, but that Poe portrait is just wicked. I love it.

Ranman, your reaper did a super job on those dolls. How lucky you are.

Estertota, what can i say? Looks like you got it all. Those are some awesome gifts, and I know you will do a wonderful job using them all.

Dead Girl, from the box to the contents your reaper went all out on imagination, talent and generosity. Great reap!

Peewee...You and your son really scored. Those are some beautiful, and creepy gifts.

13 Mummy, OMG, those are most awesome. I can't wait to find out who everyone's reaper was so we know who created all these wonderful works of art. That is the only bad thing about pics and no names. The reapers don't get credit for their wonderful talent or amazing shopping perseverance.

Halloween Junkie...love it all, but that candle holder is my fav.
Too many posts to comment on them all right now. I will wait and finish later.


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *How come this place isnt exploding with pictures?? I mean I know i havent post pics because i havent received my gift yet but so many people have I would have thought this would have been page after page of pics?? I love seeing everyones gifts would love to see more*


I really wanted to make my pictures bigger on my post but all i can figure out since the forum update is to post a thumbnail....I would love some friendly advice on that one. I even loaded them in my album too. be kind and PM me and talk slow  HA!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

More awesome gifts!!! 

Now we need more pictures!!!  And I need a box....  

Jeez, can't please us can ya?


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

skullnbones said:


> THANK YOU! To my wonderful Reaper (and helpers)!!!! Everything will be amazing for our family party. Way to set the mood. Thank you for being such a THOUGHTFUL Stalker!!!! I LOVE everything.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/skullnbones-albums-i-ve-been-reaped-picture87781-amazing.jpg
> 
> ...


You are very welcome! I had so much fun with SR. We turned it into a family affair, and a weekend Halloween craft fest to prepare everything. Now I love seeing who was my niece's (Witchful Thinking) SR and knowing who she reaped too. It feels like one big happy family. Skullnbones, there is one more thing that was meant for the box but I waited until five minutes before the post office closed on the very last day and still didn't have it. It will be coming later. I didn't want to make you wait too long to be reaped.
The zombie cupcakes were from World Market (worldmarket.com)


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

*My Most Amazing Treasure Trove of Bounty*

Yes, I am double posting. I didn't want my pics to get lost in my picture remarks. The reason many of us have not posted pics is because we did not know this thread existed yet. Wasn't expecting it for awhile, and if it was mentioned on the other thread I probably missed it. Sorry. So without any further ado, here are pictures of my most amazing reapfulness from one of our most talented members. And most gracious, as well. I was so excited when I opened this I was dancing in my driveway. My neighbors already think I'm weird so no problem there. From my list of "Likes" my reaper chose gifts which would work with my pirate scene. And they chose perfectly.

Treasure Chest box that my gift came in...









All my gifts...Blackbeard's tombstone, rum bottle, coins, creepy cloth.









Close up of the tombstone. The detail my reaper put into this project is just amazing. Even the back has detailing.









And the really neat Treasure Map. Did you make this SR? Because it is so cool...


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

I was reaped!! Thank you Secret Reaper! I had a very busy day yesterday and didnt make it to the mailbox at all . I went out the smorning( a very foggy morning) and was so excited to see a pumpkin looking at me inside the mailbox. The box was great by the way.  Loved all the pictures.

I was going to wait for the kids to get home before I opened it but decided that Timber the dog would do lol!








Isnt It Great!! I love it!






















Im going to use it in my witches room. Thank you again !!!


Sorry about the small pictures  No clue how to make em bigger.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

JustWhisper - That is an amazing tombstone! Just beautiful craftsmanship. You are a very lucky Victim!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

JustWhisper: Your Reapers did a fabulous job! I love the coins peeking out from the bottom of the tombstone....so creative!


----------



## obcessedwithit (Jul 13, 2009)

*My gifts*

Awesome and the envolope was sealed with zombie spit.........................


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

skullnbones said:


> I really wanted to make my pictures bigger on my post but all i can figure out since the forum update is to post a thumbnail....I would love some friendly advice on that one. I even loaded them in my album too. be kind and PM me and talk slow  HA!


I personally use http://imageshack.us/ You go there and load a picture and it will give you a forum code. Copy and paste in here and it will be as big as the picture is!


-Justwhisper, that stone is epic! wow another project to add to the list!


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been reaped! Boxes (yes, plural, there are two of them one almost as tall as I am!) are waiting here for me to open, making myself clean living room first so I can decorate tonight!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

I can't wait any longer to post pictures - I know who my Reaper is (I am so grateful she told me so I could thank her!) But I will leave it up to her if she wants to reveal herself here yet or not.

My Secret Reaper decorated the box so great. When I pulled into the driveway and saw it on my porch I nearly hit the other car in the garage because I kept staring at the package and saying "I have been Reaped, I have been Reaped!!"









Such great decorations...this one goes with my name! I ran into the house carrying the box and my boyfriend gave me the great news that he had gotten a job after six (very scary, very stressful which included deciding there would be no Halloween party this year) months of job hunting. He told me by saying "we can have the Halloween party" - I love that man! He got a job and I got reaped on the same day - could it get any better?









First thing I saw when opening the box was this great poem from my Secret Reaper - I read it aloud to my boyfriend while doing a happy dance I was so excited!










After opening everything else in the box..this large box was still left.









I hit the jackpot! My Reaper was so thoughtful. I could tell she stalked me - the nevermore picture was just like one I had seen and liked. She made some great potion bottles for my collection which was very touching. There was a fantastic spooky music cd, a witch, candles and so much more. When I opened the LED mini-spot lights I have been wanting so badly I had to do a lap around the table shouting "these are the lights I wanted, these are the lights I wanted!" Oh and that house you see there....yes thats right, its the Spooky Town Haunted Mansion!! Unbelievable - my Reaper is the BEST!









A close up of the Haunted Mansion my Reaper got me. I have been wanting to start a Haunted Village for years but could not decide to go with Dept 56 or SpookyTown (in fact I started a thread about it and was delighted to discover you can mix and match). My Reaper got me my first ever house for my collection - what a perfect way to start it! It even has a lightning effect and spooky noises..it could not have been more perfectly picked out for me. I will remember her every year when I get it out.









My Reaper was incredibly generous!! Thank you again Reaper!


----------



## midnightterror (Oct 7, 2009)

Wooohooo I was reaped a couple of days ago but just getting to posting pics! I quickly open my box and loved the tissue/packing material covering the contents, needless to say I liked it so much that it is now being used as a table runner! So my box had spiders in it...CREEPYSPIDERS!! Which let me just say scared me at first! Then there she was! So silent and evil just waiting for me...M'Alice!! My very own shadow demon, I love her! I am very happy and excited to show her off thank you so much!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

purpleferrets3 said:


> View attachment 87931
> I was reaped!! Thank you Secret Reaper! I had a very busy day yesterday and didnt make it to the mailbox at all . I went out the smorning( a very foggy morning) and was so excited to see a pumpkin looking at me inside the mailbox. The box was great by the way.  Loved all the pictures.
> 
> I was going to wait for the kids to get home before I opened it but decided that Timber the dog would do lol!
> ...


If you click on a small pic in a post, it shows a larger pic.


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

suzika said:


> I've been reaped! Boxes (yes, plural, there are two of them one almost as tall as I am!) are waiting here for me to open, making myself clean living room first so I can decorate tonight!!


You're killin me Smalls!! How can you stand not opening immediately? =) Hurry up w that cleaning!


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

I was doing a Kickbxing workout w/ two people getting ready for a fight in October when the mailman came in and dropped off the mail. Then he came back in with the box! The looks my two fighters gave me when they seen the box was priceless.

Here is the box









And this is my gifts. I cannot thank my reaper (that sounds weird) enough. I can and will everything. I was just about to go and buy the lights TODAY! Tim will be wearing the tie, that is a great catch. THANK YOU SO VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!










YOU ROCK!!!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

BeaconSamurai, is that mini strobe light from Dollar General? It should say on the bottom. If it is I'm sorry to say that they where all recalled this year. I know this because my sister is the lead key holder at my local store. If its from DG you can take it to your local Dollar General and they can exchange it for another item.


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

I haven't posted my picture of my gift as of yet. I wanted to make sure my Victim.. got there gift and liked it and they DID!!! yeah me....... and I am super busy trying to finish this crypt build I have been working on for a month while the weather is good. The weathermen have been calling for chance of rain everyday through sunday. and next week I am back to classes which includes a workshop thats with Forum member and Awesome artist Stolloween. Its gonna be a long drive to take his workshop but so worth. I promise to get a picture of my gift which I LOVE...as soon as I can or the first rain drop hits which ever comes first. 
I have loved seeing everyones gifts..through peaks on my phone when I take a break now and then. Amazing gifts


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> BeaconSamurai, is that mini strobe light from Dollar General? It should say on the bottom. If it is I'm sorry to say that they where all recalled this year. I know this because my sister is the lead key holder at my local store. If its from DG you can take it to your local Dollar General and they can exchange it for another item.


why was it recalled?


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

I sent my reaper pressent .. but I am scare because last year I did not get my pressent. I don't know what happened but hopefully I get my pressent this year! :0)


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

I participated in the SR ll last year and got my present on november 1st. I was pretty bummed out that I couldn't use any of it for a whole year so I feel your pain...


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

My sister wasn't sure but they tried some of the ones they got in this year and they didn't work.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky_Girl1980 said:


> My sister wasn't sure but they tried some of the ones they got in this year and they didn't work.


hmmm that sucks. i think i have a couple maybe? might have sent them to my SR vic though - which really sucks if thats the case


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

CreepySpiders said:


> Wait, what if my Reaper is that ONE person who doesn't want to know or be known?


Lol.... you know, if you click on the "1" next to never tell option, it gives you the name, but that's just a name, or is it?


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Witchful Thinking:1165737 said:


> I can't wait any longer to post pictures - I know who my Reaper is (I am so grateful she told me so I could thank her!) But I will leave it up to her if she wants to reveal herself here yet or not.


I don't mind if they know who I am. I'm just glad you like everything! I'm also glad you get to have your Halloween party!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Lil Ghouliette and I got reaped today. I am sure Lil Ghouliette will post pictures tonight. I took the box to her at work and we opened it together. The box is now under my daughter's desk at her work and I bet she will use some of the stuff to decorate at work. There were body parts, an angel to use with a headstone, door knockers, bouquet of flowers, a rat, and a crow. Thank You secret reaper. OOPS, I did it again, posted under lil ghouliette, This post is really mine, Ghouliette's. lol


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

OMG I was reaped today, AND I LIKED IT!!!!!   This is my second year participating and I must have done somthing that really made the reaper gods smile because I have gotten lucky ( tee-hee, gotten lucky  ) both times. This year my reaper took extra time and hand made three fabulous black pvc candles!! They also sent an incredible hard bound book titled "Wicked Plants" which will probably remain on my coffee table year round. If that wasn't enough they included a really cool large retro styled bar magnet, with a beautiful witch pictured, saying she _came for the booos_, and last but certainly not least they added life size skull!!!! Is that awesome or what? My dear reaper, you are the bomb!!!  Thank you so very much.

-I will try and get pictures up asap.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I am SO impressed with the thoughtfulness and time put into these gifts!! Everyone so far has gotten wonderful things! I just want to throw out a huge group hug to everyone for making this so much fun!! (now SR, send me my box!) lol


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

I got my SR gift yesterday! I'm so excited! I think I'm even more excited about where it came from. My great-grandparents immigrated from there! Thank you so much my SR! I love everything!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

estertota said:


> Here are my awesome gifts I received
> 
> View attachment 87258
> 
> ...


Wow! What a nice gift!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Witchful Thinking said:


> My Secret Reaper decorated the box so great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your Reaper is thoughtful. I love all the packaging, and the gifts, and the house, really lovely. What a great way to enjoy Halloween.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

JustWhisper said:


> So without any further ado, here are pictures of my most amazing reapfulness from one of our most talented members. And most gracious, as well.... From my list of "Likes" my reaper chose gifts which would work with my pirate scene. And they chose perfectly.
> 
> Treasure Chest box that my gift came in...
> 
> ...


WoW-WoW!! The tombstone is incredible! Your Reaper does beautiful work! I love the trasure map and the packaging is really fun! What lovely gifts, thanks for sharing.  H1


(I would love to know who he/she is myself, I would like to commission a few tombstones for Next halloween. )


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Thank you so much to my Secret Reaper I love it will go great with my
collection I sent my victims gift today i only hope they are as equally pleased
Happy Hauntings Everyone


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

JustWhisper said:


> Yes, I am double posting. I didn't want my pics to get lost in my picture remarks. The reason many of us have not posted pics is because we did not know this thread existed yet. Wasn't expecting it for awhile, and if it was mentioned on the other thread I probably missed it. Sorry. So without any further ado, here are pictures of my most amazing reapfulness from one of our most talented members. And most gracious, as well. I was so excited when I opened this I was dancing in my driveway. My neighbors already think I'm weird so no problem there. From my list of "Likes" my reaper chose gifts which would work with my pirate scene. And they chose perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I recognize that handy work!! Very nice!! (as always)


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

JustWhisper said:


> Yes, I am double posting. I didn't want my pics to get lost in my picture remarks. The reason many of us have not posted pics is because we did not know this thread existed yet. Wasn't expecting it for awhile, and if it was mentioned on the other thread I probably missed it. Sorry. So without any further ado, here are pictures of my most amazing reapfulness from one of our most talented members. And most gracious, as well. I was so excited when I opened this I was dancing in my driveway. My neighbors already think I'm weird so no problem there. From my list of "Likes" my reaper chose gifts which would work with my pirate scene. And they chose perfectly.
> 
> Treasure Chest box that my gift came in...
> 
> ...


Believe I know that handiwork, too...wonderful gift from an amazing artist


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

LOL. I see Ghouliet accidentally posted as me earlier... but now I have pictures! 



























Our bounty!! 









This was tied to the packaged brains. Love it!









This is my favourite thing we got, hence why it gets it's own picture! Already plotting how to use it. Love love love how detailed the wings are... and how creepy it looks because it doesn't really have eyes. <3

Bonus picture ~ !








One of my 3 kitties investigating all the loot!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

Spookerstar said:


> You are very welcome! I had so much fun with SR. We turned it into a family affair, and a weekend Halloween craft fest to prepare everything. Now I love seeing who was my niece's (Witchful Thinking) SR and knowing who she reaped too. It feels like one big happy family. Skullnbones, there is one more thing that was meant for the box but I waited until five minutes before the post office closed on the very last day and still didn't have it. It will be coming later. I didn't want to make you wait too long to be reaped.
> The zombie cupcakes were from World Market (worldmarket.com)


More you say???!!! you are too kind. I love everything and i love your nieces input as well. Thank you all so very much!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I am so enjoying the gifts!! every one has done such a great job! for those that have not received alot of packages are being moved around as we speak!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I HAVE BEEN REAPED!!! And it is the most amazing, magical, thoughtful gift that I could ever ask for!!!! I cant even believe it...im just giddy with excitement!!! My wonderful Reaper is RIKKI and she did such an amazing job! I will be taking/posting pictures tomorrow so you can see what an amazing job she did!! Thank you RIKKI, so much!! What a fabulous start to the Halloween Season!
Pics to come, I promise


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

One of my 3 kitties investigating all the loot![/QUOTE]

Great Stuff! The angel is wonderfull. Cant wait to see what you come up with. Beautiful kitties!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> Lol.... you know, if you click on the "1" next to never tell option, it gives you the name, but that's just a name, or is it?


bwahahaha Running back over to that thread. I'm blond. It honestly didn't even occur to me ( buries head In sand)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> Believe I know that handiwork, too...wonderful gift from an amazing artist


Tell us! Who does that amazing work!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking~ you sure have an amazing Reaper. I love the decorations on the box too! I love that you have one amazing day and the at the Halloween party is ON!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

The Red Hallows said:


> Lol.... you know, if you click on the "1" next to never tell option, it gives you the name, but that's just a name, or is it?


Another false lead... Hey!!! You're from WA. Hmmmmmm


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I have triplets!! My SR sent me JOL triplets, swaddled in meters (yards) of ground cloth, cradling Haunted Asylum CD by Midnight Syndicate!! And Holey Sheet there are only 40 days left!!!

Thank you SR, thank you so much!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Creepy Spiders, I don’t think I will ever think of KFC the same. That is gross---in a good kind of way! LOL Great haul of goodies. The framed picture looks great.

Wow, that Blackbeard tombstone is striking. I love it and all the loot. Hmm…. I am feeling the love for pirates tonight.

Purpleferrets, Timber the dog is adorable. It that a kind of witches ball? It is great. I need one for my witches, too. 

Obcessedwithit, I love those candles. I would so love to have some. Zombie spit, I could do without. LOL

Witchful thinking, congratulations on his job! (and the party and the gifts). WOW, what a collection. I love the Nevermore picture and the Haunted Mansion is to die for. That witch is great, too. 

Midnight terror, the shadow creature is BEAUTIFUL. Wow, what a talented reaper if they made that. What a great gift to receive.

Beacon, cool candle lights and I love the crow. LED lights, how wonderful. The tie is not too exciting for this old witch, but I know you will put it to great use.

Halloween Lady, we want pictures of all your wonderful sounding gifties!

Digbugsgirl, I love that witch in the last picture. The ghost is also cool as is the witch on the broom. Neat stuff. What is the pumpkin JOL? It looks almost like a puzzle.

Silent cries, oh the ways that you can use those bones. Graveyard, witches cauldron, wheelbarrow with dirt, Sunday’s soup….LOL

Ghouliet and Little Ghouliet---Is that witches duct tape? I love the PVC candles. I want some, but am not sure about making them. Black roses and Spanish moss, I need both. Is that a spooky food pyramid???? I have two home economics teacher friends who would not see the humor in that at all. I was typing this in a Word document before I found the close up photo. Nice haul.

I hope that I didn't skip anyone. This reaping is hard work. I can't wait to see the rest of th pictures!!!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

When telling time is nigh I will gladly reveal the name of my wonderful reaper who crafted the lovely tombstone. Until then, it would take only a small bit of sleuthing on anyone's part to discover who my reaper is. Hint: He/She posted teaser pics on the main thread. I do believe they are planning (tentatively) on posting a tutorial on that build. But until all is revealed.....shhhhhh. They are still a "SECRET" Reaper.

Everyone has received such great gifts. I can tell each one's Reaper put a lot of thought, time and effort into choosing or making (or both) each gift. It is so exciting to finally get to see them all.

To my Victim: Let me know if you need me to post pics for you. I took a few before shipping. But do you know who I am? I guess you can't tell me if you don't know. Muahahahaha. But surely you figured it out. If you really haven't...here is a hint. You really really loved the box in which it was packaged. So did my USPS employees.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

Gah, I had everything all nice and neat and my post went poof. So, let me set the stage, then enjoy the pictures nmcnary17 was my amazing secret reaper. 

This afternoon I heard a grunt and a big thud, then a grunt and a slightly smaller thud on my front porch. I was ignoring the mailman as he is mean and tends to not be very helpful on a good day. After I was sure he was gone I wandered out and found the great big (almost as tall as I am) box and a box that was not all that much smaller!

On the one box was an orange envelope telling me to open it first. In that envelope was a lovely card and instructions on how to open the great big box. 

I followed them to a tee, or actually, I opened the smaller box first, and found the skullflower, the necklace (that is perfect fro my costume), the pumpkin transfer, the owl, the glittery (yay!) Boo sign, and, the most amazing handmade spellbook! I was just looking at instructions on how to make one and wow, now I have one that is way more amazing that I could ever make.

After, I was done with that box, I gently, following directions, pulled out the last, biggest, most awesome, handmade tombstone! It even has glitter stripes on it! nmcnary17 really outdid themselves and is my new hero! Everything is loved and already in place in my home, or on my porch, as you can see by the pictures.

Thank you so much.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Trex, those JOL are awesome! They are really unique.

Suzika, that is a fantastic amount of gifts! I especially love the spell book and flowers!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

CreepySpiders said:


> Another false lead... Hey!!! You're from WA. Hmmmmmm



Why, yes I am.  Unfortunately, so are at least 27 other people according to the forum poll of "what state are you from." Hehe....I just keep stirring the pot, I know.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Spookerstar said:


> Tell us! Who does that amazing work!


_Here's a hint:_
It was done by the master.......the master of tombstones, the master of tutorials, the master of home haunts......
and a super nice lady.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

I know who made the tombstone!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

> I know who made the tombstone!


I thought it was obvious from the moment I saw it.....It's Santa Claus, Santa and his elves always deliver dreams once a year.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

doto:1166376 said:


> > I know who made the tombstone!
> 
> 
> I thought it was obvious from the moment I saw it.....It's Santa Claus, Santa and his elves always deliver dreams once a year.


LMAO Why yes, yes they do.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bump it with a trumpet


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Suzika, love that spellbook and I really like the uniqueness of the tombstone!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

The Auditor:1166575 said:


> bump it with a trumpet


I'll trump that bump


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this thread has shown so many amazing gifts. i just got done looking at them all. i think i will now run to the post office to see if mine is here yet.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

obsessedjack said:


> I participated in the SR ll last year and got my present on november 1st. I was pretty bummed out that I couldn't use any of it for a whole year so I feel your pain...


Not this year!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

what wonderful gifts you all are getting. I want to see more pictures!!!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

NOWHINING said:


> what wonderful gifts you all are getting. I want to see more pictures!!!


Just for you NOWHINING: A close up of my juicy BBQ'd phalanges =)


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

I still wish my reaper would identify who they are.


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I am so glad that you like your items...was a little worried. After making the tombstone, I realized that I needed a box to ship it in and well as you can see I finally found one that was tall and cut it down. Sorry about all the tape. The tombstone is made out of two 2 litler pop bottles, round boxes for the bottom, then used the lids for the top, and PCV pipe for the arms.




suzika said:


> Gah, I had everything all nice and neat and my post went poof. So, let me set the stage, then enjoy the pictures nmcnary17 was my amazing secret reaper.
> 
> This afternoon I heard a grunt and a big thud, then a grunt and a slightly smaller thud on my front porch. I was ignoring the mailman as he is mean and tends to not be very helpful on a good day. After I was sure he was gone I wandered out and found the great big (almost as tall as I am) box and a box that was not all that much smaller!
> 
> ...


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

trentsketch said:


> I still wish my reaper would identify who they are.











Any clues? Do you still have the packaging? Maybe they are waiting for everyone to be reaped before they reveal? Or maybe they are truly evil and wont ever reveal? OH the torture!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

The only clue I have is that the package crossed the Canadian border to ship at US rates from Washington State. I've scoured over the brown paper wrapping and box countless times already.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Okay, trentsketch, just to be fair, cuz I posted it on here some time ago... Did you ever figure out that I was the one that sent you the package from last year?


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> Okay, trentsketch, just to be fair, cuz I posted it on here some time ago... Did you ever figure out that I was the one that sent you the package from last year?



BWHAHAHAHAH Oi! jenn, nothing like rubbing a little salt in the wound, huh? =)


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL He never complained and he had a very nice thank you.


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Great pictures everyone..


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*I've been soooo REAPED it is Reapdiculas!!!*

*OMG!!! I've been reaped in the most REAPIEST of ways!!! I feel so awesomely violated in the most best way its not funny! Lol! Talk about having the most biggest cheesy asstronomical grin planted on my face right now! Lol!

I however was a bit under the weather today and sipping on some coffee when DING DONG!! I got up to to see who it was bothering me on this day of all days... And BAM!!! A huge package at my door! I was like, could it be? Is it possibly? You know I just think it may BE!! And sure enough, it was my SR 2011 gift! I jumped for joy and called my lil doggie Fluffy to come join me in happiness! I totally forgot I was sick today too! Lol! 

I ran to get my phone so I could make an unwrapping video and photos to share on this thread. I however took my time opening it and keeping the suspense running deep, and it actually lifted the hairs behind my neck! I was sooooo thrilled to see such an awesome gift! It is a corpsed grabber styled drinker! It has a pump to recycle liquid to give a drinking animation. I also received a crow and a rat to top it all off! I LOVE it, I LOVE it, I LOVE it!!! You are truly an amazing Reaper! You have a true skill that is truly appreciated!

I totally appreciate this gift and wish my Reaper the most amazing Halloween season! You did not make my day or week, you made my month!!! I'm so jazzed its no joke seriously! Thank you again Reaper from the most bottom, deepest and darkest part of my bloody heart! 

Sincerely,
Ter_ran*


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats ter ran, awesome grabber!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> LOL He never complained and he had a very nice thank you.


I like your style SimplyJenn, that I do.

On a note, I love the little owl. Too cute.... it's a little frazzled, that I do adore.


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

LOL I sent him the stuff last year, the pic he posted was from this year. You prolly knew that though. 

The Red Hallows: By the way (sorry kinda off subject) I took pics of my mom's brain that we talked about, if you want me to send you a copy. It's like a bunch of brain shots on one MRI... Wait Maybe those were the X-rays. Whatever it is, I got a pic of it if you want me to show you. I can't come up with anything to do with them, maybe you can.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*I got reaped today, BIG TIME!!!! 

Apparently my reaper is one of the purists, since I have no idea who it is from. However....looking on the USPS website, it originated in Tacoma, WA!!!

I tore into the wrappings to find....a custom painted box*









*Then...there were GHOSTS!!!! this tucked everything in the box nicely.*









*And SNAKES!!!*









*And SPIDERS!!!*









*And GOODIES!!! (There was some Pumpkin Spice Bark also- but I ate it!) *









*More GOODIES!!*









*The broken glass gels thingys are the coolest! I've never seen such a thing!*









*And............a BLOWMOLD! WOOHOOO!!!!!*









*THANK YOU SECRET REAPER !!!!!*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Omg a blowmold! You lucky ghoul!


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

Pumpkin Spice Cupcake Kit? Must find.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Sooooooooooo, lookee lookee what I see tucked behind the little tree when I got home......I saw it when I came down the street & around the corner & it was all I could to to back the truck up the driveway!! I kept looking at the box instead of paying attention to my driving!! 



















The box decorating is amazing!!





































I couldn't WAIT to open the box!! On to Part Deux....


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I know someone in Tacoma WA....


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Pics Part 2!! Yes, I took a LOT of pics!!

The prelude to the kiss:










Hmmmmmmmmmm, what's this I see??










I LOVE CATS!! Yes!!!










This guy is hilarious!! He jiggles & lights up with sound.....he's so much fun!! 










Action shot!!










Workout anyone??


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Yet even MORE pics!! Can you tell I was excited??  There's even pics of pics............










CHAIR COVERS!! And who wouldn't like that? (said in my best Barefoot Contessa voice!)










Scrufty butts! (Ohhhh how cute!) Potholders! Lights! (camera, action!)










Can you try & grow a brain? Please?










I might have to take this guy to work....be my Doorman!










Somebody give Midnightterror a great big hand!! (after it grows that is!)










Even the cat approves!!


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

*Im so sad I missed this years secret reaper exchange ugggg..*

Hello All,
Im so sad I missed the secret reaper exchange, if I recall last year they had 2 secret reaper exchanges for those who missed the first one, does anyone know if there is going to be a second chance secret reaper exchange? if so please let me know, I really wanted to do this again this year, it was so fun last year, thanks and happy haunting!
Spookywooky


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> *I got reaped today, BIG TIME!!!!
> 
> Apparently my reaper is one of the purists, since I have no idea who it is from. However....looking on the USPS website, it originated in Tacoma, WA!!!
> 
> THANK YOU SECRET REAPER !!!!!*


*

Those darn Washingtonians!! I'm having the same issue. I'll get you my pretty! And your little dog, too.*


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

WOW jenscats, that was worth waiting for. Nice gifts.


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Fantastic everyone! Love Love Love it all!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

SimplyJenn said:


> WOW jenscats, that was worth waiting for. Nice gifts.


TOTALLY worth waiting for!! And sooooooooooooooooooo awesome!!


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> OK,my reaper did a wonderful job on my gifts. My mantle is going to be oddities and this is going to rock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm so glad you like my humble little gifts. Wish I could've sent you so much more!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2011)

The Red Hallows said:


> Why, yes I am.  Unfortunately, so are at least 27 other people according to the forum poll of "what state are you from." Hehe....I just keep stirring the pot, I know.


And some of us were lazy and didnt even do the poll


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

As promised, here is my most fabulous Secret Reaper gift!  











Thank you again. You rock!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

SimplyJenn said:


> LOL I sent him the stuff last year, the pic he posted was from this year. You prolly knew that though.
> 
> The Red Hallows: By the way (sorry kinda off subject) I took pics of my mom's brain that we talked about, if you want me to send you a copy. It's like a bunch of brain shots on one MRI... Wait Maybe those were the X-rays. Whatever it is, I got a pic of it if you want me to show you. I can't come up with anything to do with them, maybe you can.


Yes, yes yes. Please share... I'd love to see it/them.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

spookywooky said:


> Hello All,
> Im so sad I missed the secret reaper exchange, if I recall last year they had 2 secret reaper exchanges for those who missed the first one, does anyone know if there is going to be a second chance secret reaper exchange? if so please let me know, I really wanted to do this again this year, it was so fun last year, thanks and happy haunting!
> Spookywooky


I've played in the post secret reaper, too. I would hope it will run again this year. I know my very first year participating was a "post" reaper group because for some reason I missed out. I've seen others "hoping" for a post group, too. Crossing my fingers for you and the others who are hoping for it, too.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Second Secret Reaper?! Twice as Secret, twice as fun!

I am in!


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

jenscats5 said:


>


What a great gifts! You have a very kind Reaper! .......and I love that you included the "cat in the box" 

My cat likes to do that too.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Halloweenie1 said:


> What a great gifts! You have a very kind Reaper! .......and I love that you included the "cat in the box"
> 
> My cat likes to do that too.


I agree! I was blessed with a fantastic Reaper.....the gifts have the "kitty seal of approval!"


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

The Red Hallows:1167140 said:


> spookywooky said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...


I'm totally up for it!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

TheEighthPlague said:


> Second Secret Reaper?! Twice as Secret, twice as fun!
> 
> I am in!


Because of the sheer number of people this year I don't think they are planning on doing a second reaper...I need to go back near the end of sign up but I think I remember bethene saying that. She did a fantastic job putting this record secret reaper together though!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

*Reaped!!!!*

Thank YOU Secret REAPER!!!! The package came today! Of course I have been anxiously waiting all week and had not yet rec'd. Today I came home and didn't even bother to ask my wife if it came. Sometime well after dinner she says "Oh yea, you got a package..." (_incredulous ironic stare...._ Anyway, my Reaper made a really cool pirate chest and lots of pirate booty! (no, not that kind...) She made the chest, chalices and treasure! Way cool and it fits right in with my pirate theme. Thank you for your hard work and creativity!!

Please send me a PM and tell me who you are on the Forum! I have the return address but need to thank you!!!!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...ry-creative-my-reaper-made-chest-chalices.jpg
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...per-2011-picture88247-reaper-pirate-booty.jpg
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...1-reaper-pirate-chest-well-done-very-cool.jpg
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/gatordave-albums-secret-reaper-2011-picture88249-a.jpg


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

I just wanted to say that I ABSOLUTELY LOVE my gift. I will post pictures tomorrow, I promise.


----------



## Bella Betty (Sep 24, 2010)

Yippee! When I came home from a looong day of work, there was this box patiently waiting for me at my garage door. I did a little dance and brought it inside. I was singing a little "La La La La La------my spooky stuff came today!!!!!" My husband asked if I was feeling ok................

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU MY SR(S)!!!! I LOVED MY GOODIES! Every year I always want to make my treats for the party, but have never purchased the items you sent to me!! HOORAY! Here are the pictures below. I've already draped the spider web wrap cloth over a lampshade!















Please note that the vampire ducky is of particular interest to Angus, our Lab/Pit mix! I'm so looking forward to making some delicious treats with all of the molds, cookies and cupcakes with sprinkles. I'm already planning out the party drink perfect for those little umbrellas!

Thank you again, SR, for all of the lovely items!

Bella Betty


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I posted in the wrong thread!!! OOPS but I will post again. My reaper went over and beyond and simply is amazing. This is my 3rd year doing it and I am blown away at them. I got a fishing net for my pirates, a skull I had been eyeing, pot holders for my witches kitchen, witch sign, spider lace table cloth, potion labels, eyeballs, popcorn holder, scary clown for my party, rats, creepy cloth. I cant even name it all just made me feel like Christmas morning!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

More pics


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Because of the sheer number of people this year I don't think they are planning on doing a second reaper...I need to go back near the end of sign up but I think I remember bethene saying that. She did a fantastic job putting this record secret reaper together though!


Even though I did the first reaper this has made my Halloween season. I would be up for another round! I think the planning for my victim was even more fun then being reaped. But then again, I was screaming with delight when I receive mine.
Gatordave - love the pirate stuff. That gives me great ideas for my haunt!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

NOWHINING said:


> what wonderful gifts you all are getting. I want to see more pictures!!!


Hi NOWWHINING I hope you are feeling better! It is good to see you on the forum! We missed you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, some absolutely wonderful gifts every one! 
Some one else said at one time that due to the amount of people in this reaper there probably wouldn't be a 2nd, but it isn't up to me at all, anyone who wants to run with one, go for it,,,


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> _Here's a hint:_
> It was done by the master.......the master of tombstones, the master of tutorials, the master of home haunts......
> and a super nice lady.


I sure wish she lived next door to me. Even tutorials might not be enough for us unskilled ghouls. I will have to admire her work from afar and hope one day she is my secret reaper!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I should harass ajbanz.  You and ajbanz did a fabulous job last year with each of the sr groups, especially with the lost packages and people not getting anything at all.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

This is much too buried. BUMP!


----------



## JenniferRene (Jul 14, 2011)

FIRST. I HAVE THE BEST REAPER IN THE WORLD.

SECOND. I LOVE MY GIFTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My Secret Reaper went above & beyond the call of duty! I was so excited to get home tonight to find a large package with a picture of Michael Meyers on it. Among other awesome glittery things. (I am a sucker for glitter) When I first open the box I get a sweet note from my Reaper, then when I remove some of the packaging, I jump back startled! There was a giant head in the box! My reaper handcrafted this mummified looking head with 2 candle holders that match. It's truly amazing and one of a kind! So thoughtful. There were a bunch of neat apothecary jars (one of which contains a raven mind you), candle/candler holder/handsoap/handtowels from Bath & Body Works, glitter skull, glitter EEEK sign, kitty kat key chain thats eyes glow up blue and meows when you push a button, witch hat candle holder, a large black glittery skeleton, red LED skull lights (AWESOME), a black glitter spider, and a black rose. 

It was like Christmas and I may have shed a tear. Of happiness 

THANK YOU SECRET REAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have made my Halloween!!!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

JenniferRene-
Great gifts. Love the head, very creepy and it goes well with the old bottles!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Great gifts everyone! It's just so delicious looking at everyone's haul. Happy Halloween indeed


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I was still at home this morning because I have a very long day of parent teacher conferences --11:30 to 8:00 (not looking forward to working a regular day tomorrow) when I heard the porch door slam shut and a loud truck pull away. I went running to the door. There was my box!! Yippeeee

My reaper couldn't have done a better job for me!!!









I know exactly where I'm going to hang the banner. The witch picture is sooooo pretty. It is going next to my new wreath that I made that says "You say witch like it's a bad thing." I definitely have plans for that pumpkin. I see into its future and soon it will be painted black, covered with black glitter, and have a crow on it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

I was reaped so wickedly I cant stand it! Last night I came home from work and there it was a sinister looking box sitting on my porch. I rushed it inside to see what spirits were lurking inside and I first found a note Telling me I have been reaped with a blue Skeleton man on it. Well just so happens I have a large collection of Masters Of The Universe Toys and I knew the was the all powerful Skeletor!!!

I then proceeded to pull out a Rat, 2 crows, a mini funkin, a cool wall hanging picture, a gothic skull candlabra and a evil spirited JOL! I love all my gifts thanks again secret reaper!!! I can tell you really did some research because each piece you gave me already has a spot in my home in fact the crows are already nesting on my new scarecrow I am building, the rat is on the porch now, the pumpkins are in the window and the candlabra is on the table while the picture awaits to be hung. You rock!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

creepyspiders said:


> just for you nowhining: A close up of my juicy bbq'd phalanges =)


yummie! Feed me!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Again, some awesome gifts out there. Everyone has done such a great job with their reaper stuff. Can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

you know... im not one much for gore/ gross stuff - but i do love those BBQ phlanges LOLOLOL - cant help but think theyd look great on the party food table


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

witchymom said:


> you know... im not one much for gore/ gross stuff - but i do love those BBQ phlanges LOLOLOL - cant help but think theyd look great on the party food table


They are quite JUICY looking, right? I wonder how my dear (anonomous) reaper mamaged this?


----------



## LawP (Dec 4, 2007)

That's just....gross.....and me thinks the Colonel would be horrified.


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I got Reaped yesterday!! I love everything so much, thank you my secret reaper. I got a awesome Light Play Light Box with a witch on it that say broom parking that lights up, a witch nightlight for my bathroom, a bag of decorative witch hats, I huge piece of torn creepy cloth, a cake tester with a tombstone as the handle, witch potholder, witch themed kitchen towels, Halloween cupcake liners,Martha Stewart bottle labels and cookie and cupcake stencils, 2 different packs of treat boxes, and a bar of soap shaped like a skeleton along with a vintage witch post card from my reaper.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's my pictures from my gift. I am VERY happy with all the stuff I got. It's amazing!

These are photos of the box itself!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Here's what was inside!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

Mr. Gris said:


> And some of us were lazy and didnt even do the poll


You're killing me, Gris!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

oooo i see one of those support halloween magnets ... so jealous. lol

and mr mailman and mr ups man came by but had nothing for me. just more stupid cigars for hubby.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

I have been reaped this morning i just loveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee all my goodies omggggggggggggggggg Thank you so much not anymore secret reaper ! i am so excited that i realise i didn't download my pics yet . I will in a moment . I am working night shift and due to the lack of work lately (slow a bit normal for this time of year) i am off til Monday so i went to bed around 8:30 and got up at 12 :30 it was so quiet i went upstair (renting the basement) and ended up facing my box at the top of the stairs omgggggggggg huge box i opended it and my reaper put a special touch with each part of it .Pardon my French but it was like x-mas morning (wihout the snow of course ).In a few minute will post pics of it ! Thanks again reaper and on top of thanking you in public i will email you personally .

Frenchy


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

What are the christmas forums that do the secret santa version of secret reaper?? I would love to get in on some christmas gift giving action too!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

witchymom said:


> oooo i see one of those support halloween magnets ... so jealous. lol


I KNOW! I'm SOOOOO excited.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Sorry. Double post.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Great stuff Spookygirl, especially the night light. 

Someone tell me where I can get one of those magnets!! I must have. 

I want so badly to share picks of the wonderful gifts I received yesterday & the game I had to play to guess my reaper, but having computer trouble at work & will have to wait til home


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Great pictures guys!!!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow, what a fantastic array of gifts. From the smallest to the largest they are all so marvelous. I am constantly amazed at how wonderful and considerate the people here are! Good job everbody!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

here is the pics 
































































Martin already taken over the box !

The sign , the pie ,the pumpkin,the pen ,the pictures, love the effect of the light in the pumpkin ,the flameless skull candle is so great love it .I just can't wait to use the arm at my job (might get suspended lolol) 
Frenchy


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I love that pie! Is that store-bought or a hand made prop?


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Thank you!*

My reaper did a great job picking out my items! Thank you!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Love the pumpkin carving Frenchy!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I got my Secret Reaper gift! Check it out:







I'm so completely _*stoked!*_ about my pumpkin. It is so well made, so thoughtful and so perfect! Glad I happened to have the camera rolling to catch the surprise because, boy... was I! Even the hooves were carved in such a way that they glow. Thank you so, so much Secret Reaper! A new treasure.

If that wasn't enough, I got two bottles more of prop making supplies (hehehe)  Some eyeballs and three gorgeous candles. Secret Reaper, YOU ROCK! Made my Halloween. This is just fantastic. Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

such great goodies everyone is getting!!! cant wait till i get mine to post pics too!!!!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I am soooooo happy you love the pumpkin! My daughter inspired my by telling me to buy a black pumpkin! I wasn't sure about the wine choice, but you seemed like a red kinda gal  You are just oo funny! When I picked up the eyeballs, I too said " You can NEVER have too many eyeballs!!" I think it's my favorite saying! Glad you love the gifts and Happy Halloween! (39 days left OMG!!!)


BTW my daughter just made me play her the video 4 times in a row! She loves to watch you open the box!


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Halloween Princess said:


> Love the pumpkin carving Frenchy!


Love it too isn't it great !

Frenchy


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

krnlmustrd said:


> I love that pie! Is that store-bought or a hand made prop?


Home made and it looks even better in person ! 

Frenchy


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

Terra said:


> I got my Secret Reaper gift! Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terra you have a way of making Halloween more interesting what a brilliant way of showing your gift ! A video ! 

Frenchy


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

killerhaunts said:


> I am soooooo happy you love the pumpkin! My daughter inspired my by telling me to buy a black pumpkin! I wasn't sure about the wine choice, but you seemed like a red kinda gal  You are just oo funny! When I picked up the eyeballs, I too said " You can NEVER have too many eyeballs!!" I think it's my favorite saying! Glad you love the gifts and Happy Halloween! (39 days left OMG!!!)
> 
> 
> BTW my daughter just made me play her the video 4 times in a row! She loves to watch you open the box!


Awww, so you both plotted and planned, heheh. I am so amazed by your talent in creating such a wonderful gift and tell your daughter thank you for suggesting the black pumpkin. It goes so perfectly. Thank you again. What. A. Terrific. DAY!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Just got reaped!! Took pictures but can't find my cable to upload them to my computer. Soon though! I got the persons name but not screen name. Hopefully they will reveal themselves soon. Thank you whoever you are!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Terra - that is awesome showing us a video. It's great to see someone else open their package because you know we all do it that way. Very carefully, little bits at a time.  

Awesome gifts!! And red wine, I like that!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

Terra said:


> I got my Secret Reaper gift! Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Terra,

Posting a video of you opening up your gift was a fabulous idea! I was as excited as you were to see what you got I love the pumpkin so personal and a great idea, and the wine well I definitely could make good use of that. Great gifts and thanks for letting us share in your excitement*


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Kloey, I'm so happy you like your gifts.  I swear these secret exchanges make me so nervous on whether or not the recipient likes what I picked.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

What a gorgeous black JOL!

And the pie is wonderful and so yucky!!!! LOL


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

My Secret Reaper sent me so many fantastic gifts. The box (beautifully decorated) contained so many gifts, it was almost like a bottomless pit! I just kept unwrapping and unwrapping and unwrapping. My daughter was also amazed at the work that went into the gifts, and that there were so many! Everything was wrapped up nice and snug in a spiderweb table cloth. Then inside that, each item individually wrapped in tissue. My SR must have really studied my wish list because everything I could have asked for was in the box! My wonderful Reaper made me a whole set of PVC candles (with color changing lights). Then a set of three books--all hand made out of foam, in different sizes. They all have labels and two of them have little lenticular pictures on them. Then there was a framed lenticular picture, bloody cut off fingers, a brain, a heart, a pillar candle holder; a pumpkin head scarecrow tea light holder; bottle labels; Beware of Zombies tape decoration; a little RIP tombstone, a brass pot and a cute little pumpkin journal. A lovely note from my Secret Reaper, as well as a beautiful hand made card. Then I was informed that there is still another package yet to come! I can't believe how generous my Secret Reaper is, and how much work and thought was put in. Thank you so much, Secret Reaper. I wish I could tell everyone who you are!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Terra said:


> I got my Secret Reaper gift! Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terra: You crack me up! I've never heard anyone squeal with such excitement when they see a hell horse!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach has a new camera, so I offered to post the pix of her gifts that I took before sending out her package  I know how ya'll are just DYING to see everyone's gifts!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Damn, I'm always missing these threads. I'll try to take some pics this weekend when the sun finally comes back out and post so you all can see what a great reaper I had!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cinders, what an awesome amount of gifts. I LOVE the pvc candles and the books. Everything looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Miss Mandy, wow, you did good. Tanna, how fortunate you are to have been reaped this way. Thank you for sharing the photos.


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

I was reaped today! 

Apparently, my boyfriend came home for lunch and brought the package in and didn't tell me I had received anything. I was so excited when I got home today and found I had been reaped!

My reaper did such an awesome job. I love everything!
















(That's my cat, Merlin, chewing on the tape from the box...which he has been doing since I opened it)

I got the best gifts! I am having a Rocky Horror Picture Show Viewing Party tomorrow and I was just thinking I didn't have enough cool bowls to put food out in, but now I do! I also got a really cool CD of Halloween music that I can't wait to listen to! Thanks so much, Rocknrude! 

I'm glad to see that everyone else is having such a great time with this! It looks like everyone is getting incredible gifts!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

love all the gifts,
Miss Mandy, great job with Tanna,
and Tanna, perfect for your witches party!!
Terra, what a great pumpkin, love that it has your demon horse on it,!! how thoughtful, and I love that you video taped your opening it! would love to see more of that, of course, not sure i want my face in a video! LOL!
Every one else, I am so amazed at all the thoughtfulness that has gone into every ones gifts, you all rock!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

seelie8504 said:


> I was reaped today!
> 
> Apparently, my boyfriend came home for lunch and brought the package in and didn't tell me I had received anything. I was so excited when I got home today and found I had been reaped!
> 
> ...



Oh I love that set of bowls! Cute kitty cat too


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Miss Mandy! It will take me from now to doomsday to figure out how to work my camera.


MissMandy said:


> Tannasgach has a new camera, so I offered to post the pix of her gifts that I took before sending out her package  I know how ya'll are just DYING to see everyone's gifts!


I got a very _bewitching_, wonderful package from Miss Mandy. I was so excited, I wrote her a loooong thank you letter. LOL I just love everything!! She knows my tastes extremely well. Thanks again Miss Mandy!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy, that is a fantastic package, be great for the Witch's Tea Party!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

My reapings! I'm so excited! Best day ever! It's a 3 way tie with when I went to The Wizarding World of Harry Potter and Disney World! So pretty dag on flippin good!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Ok here is a teaser. I took pics of the box when I got it but, went back in to play with my gifts and never took the pics.  You will have to wait to see those great things until this weekend. There is definitely some great craftmanship in one of my gifts!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

to my secret reaper,
Please PM me if you are my secret reaper. I'v been searching this site to find you but have had no luck. I really want to thankyou so please let me know who you are.


----------



## whisper (Oct 1, 2009)

I was reaped today!!! Here is what my Wonderful Secret Reaper Sent me....














And here are some close ups of each image:












A skeleton. Of course, one can never have too many skeletons!












A 6-inch black light












A Steampunk Key












And last but certainly not least, a Vampire LED Water Fountain. Here's the story line on the box about it:

"Deep in the crypts and catacombs of Castle Valenovia, the ancient Count Adruvius slept for centuries. His soul banished there at the end of his days as a ruthless lord and tyrant, he was cursed to forever haunt the halls and chambers of his abode.

In a sinister twist of fate, tomb robbers unwittingly disturbed his accursed eternal rest. Awakened from his sleep of the dead, he now drinks from the Chalice of Blood to restore his corporal form and once again roam the night.












Here's another pic of the Vampire Water Fountain. It cycles through red, blue and green colors.












My momma cat (her name is Mischief) was facinated with the water fountain! LOL!



Thanks again secret reaper! I just love everything you sent me!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Hearts, that book is gorgeous!
And whisper, I'm totally jealous of the key.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hearts, that stuff is awesome. I need that hat. I love, love the book and the raven with the skulls. Oh gee, it is all great. I am so excited and can't wait to get my Reaper package. I am sitting here lookin at the door and just realized that I jump everytime a car or truck passes. Our UPS ususally delivers right around 7 p.m. and I guess I have been anxiously watching for Mr. Brown. Lol


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Whisper, wow! That fountain is sooooooo cool. I have never seen anything like it. I love the skelly, too. Blacklights! I always mean to buy a few and never seem to get around to it. Great Reaper gifts! 

I think I missed a post because yours just appeared while I was poting about Hearts. I have to go back and look again!This is almost as much fun as opening a box of my own. LOL


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I love seeing all of these pics. Not only are the gifts so much fun, but look at those boxes!! They are a treat on their own.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Seelie, cool gifts from you Reaper. Tonight's party sounds fun. I am glad that you are getting a head start on using your stuff!

Growler, you tease!!!!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's the pictures of my goodies I got today.


























I think someone knows that I love pumpkins and have a lil punkin on the way.lol. The punkin plate didn't survive the trip unfortunately but I''m gonna see if I can repair it. I love everything though!! Someone did their homework.lol. Thank you Reaper!!!


----------



## obsessedjack (Sep 3, 2010)

Here's the pictures of my goodies I got today. I think someone knows that I love pumpkins and have a lil punkin on the way.lol. The punkin plate didn't survive the trip unfortunately but I''m gonna see if I can repair it. I love everything though!! Someone did their homework.lol. Thank you Reaper!!!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I was reaped!!!!!! I've finally got around to posting pics. Our theme this year is Esmerelda's poison apple daycare. I got toys for all the boys and ghouls!!! My favorite is the little voodoo type doll in the middle. She reminds me of a belly dancer.

THANK YOU SECRET REAPER!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*sorry double post, real one on next page*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Alright people guess whose been REAPED!!!!! Me Me Me! and not only have I been reaped I have been reaped by the Reaper of all Reapers...the Queen Reaper herself! First the box was awesome, spray painted black and pictures of a fabulous reaper on it. So the first thing I open is this fabulous Happy Halloween sign in what else but...purple glitter, then I open a beautiful Dia De Los Muerto mask made by my wonderful reaper, then I open another mask made by my reaper and then ANOTHER fabulous little skull painted and decorated by who else but my REAPER. Great masks that will look awesome for my theme. Then I open this really cool half skull candy bowl followed by a super cute sign that she says reminded her of me Last I see this cylinder that is painted super cute with a cemetery scene and ghosts and the notes says that its not the gift that its whats inside....so I open it and it ends up being my favorite item in the whole box. A FABULOUS Tequilla bottle that has this Ed Hardy label, but thats not all the bottle is decorated again for the DDLM theme and the best part, she put a STRING OF LIGHTS inside that when I plug in they light up like a christmas tree!!!! OMG I love the idea, the lights the theme....I love everything about my gift and I am truly grateful for such an incredible gift that had so much thought put into it. I saw some people put who their reaper was and some are not, im not sure what we decided but im so happy I cant hold it in. so my halloween forum peeps I give you my pics of the gifts my AWESOME reaper gave me the QUEEN REAPER herself...................BETHENE!!!!*


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*One last picture cause it wouldnt fit!*


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

OK, I'm very envious now... 
Looking at all these pics of the wonderful gifts you have received is wearing on my patience lol
I see that this year the Reapers have been extraordinarily generous 

My victim should be receiving their package tomorrow... as for me, still sitting and waiting ...


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Whisper love that key! Thanks everyone! I got pics of each item in my album if you want a closer look.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

OH MY! These gifts are jaw-dropping in their thoughtfulness and beauty. What awesome members we have here.

*

Friendly Reminder: *Be sure to remove any signs of you or the reaper's address _(or real name) _when posting pictures of the decorated boxes. Use some tape or a photo editing program to scrub their address out so we don't all see it


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Congrats Spookilicious, those day of the dead masks are incredible!


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I received my SR package today and was absolutely thrilled from the moment I saw the wonderfully decorated box!! My reaper did such an amazing job and I was truly touched. I just LOVED everything!! The entire family of 5 plus my Mom was gathered around the box for the gift unveiling, it was better than Christmas!!

My reaper chose to continue to remain anonymous and has had me searching the forum. I have been trying to get my pictures posted to my profile but it is very slow today. I will make sure I post my pictures either later tonight or tomorrow.

For my reaper, you know who you are...*YOU ARE THE GREATEST*!! Thank you from the bottom of my heart!!!! **HUGS!!!**


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Awesome gifts so far!!!! can't wait for mine


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome gifts Spooki!! Bethene did an awesome job!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Spooki, those are all fabulous! Bethene was my Reaper in one of the SR exchanges last year. She is sooooooo talented. I love everything you got!!!!


Now, have you been hitting that bottle already??? I can tell that you aren't from Texas, where tequilla is plentiful and we are serious about it. That is a wussy little bottle of Sangria wine---fit for the glitter queen. LOL


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

SpookiMama, those masks are amazing! Way to go Bethene.

Obsessedjack, adorable things for the punkin on the way.

Whisper, very cool steampunk key.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

obsessedjack said:


> Just got reaped!! Took pictures but can't find my cable to upload them to my computer. Soon though! I got the persons name but not screen name. Hopefully they will reveal themselves soon. Thank you whoever you are!!


It was me! I thought putting "Mel" on there might be a small clue. I didn't see the little stuffed animal pumpkin in the picture. It's for your little pumpkin on the way. I figured that if you were anything like me, it'd be a year round toy! I'm really sorry the plate didn't make it. I got it at Target. I doubt they'd take it back though. About the coffins...we painted them ourselves, which is part of what held us up. They're for your pumpkin carving party. I figured 4 boxes would be good for 8 people. Along those lines there's a second package on it's way with one thing that I forgot to include in the package. I hope it comes soon! I mailed it Monday so it might be as late as this coming Monday before it arrives! Sorry!

I'm glad you liked everything! 

Jeez...I just thought of something. Are we supposed to say who we are? I'm sorry if I broke the rules.


----------



## spookywooky (Sep 28, 2010)

bethene said:


> wow, some absolutely wonderful gifts every one!
> Some one else said at one time that due to the amount of people in this reaper there probably wouldn't be a 2nd, but it isn't up to me at all, anyone who wants to run with one, go for it,,,



Hello bethene, 
Unfortunatly I was unable to participate in the first secret reaper, But I sure would be up for a second one if anyone else is, Im so bummed out that I couldnt be in the first one, Im sure there are others that would like to have a second go round, I hope~ LOL.. anyways, Just wanted to let you know I would love to do be a part of a second secret reaper maybe there is a way I can help or do a thread, what do you think? Im sure there is alot of work involved but I would be more then willing to try, and I think we still have time, Last year it seams most participants got reaped, anyways le t me know your thoughts, thanks so much. spookywoky


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay, the moment you've all been waiting for!  Pics of my amazing reaper gift. Here's the package.









Before I could open the gifts, I had to play a game of clue to figure out who my reaper (and murderer) was.


















Each package was individually wrapped with clue cards on them.









Complete with a mini confidential envelope with the answer. I didn't cheat.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

obcessedjack, who said that the hurricane ruined all the good pumpkins???? Not at your place. Nice haul of gifts. I love the JOL


aj, your day care is getting a nice boost of toys. I think that theme is very interesting. Love the spooky doll in center, too.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Here are all my goodies. Skeleton jenga, framed vintage style post cards (featuring black cats!), additional post cards that I plan to make ornaments with, a book of haunted Disney World stories, the body outline mat & a CD of the Glee version of the Time Warp song for my time warp themed party. All perfect.










Can you guess who my reaper was?


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

JenniferRene said:


> FIRST. I HAVE THE BEST REAPER IN THE WORLD.
> 
> SECOND. I LOVE MY GIFTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


I am so relieved and happy that you like it!! I had great fun making and shopping for you - Happy Halloween Season!!


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for sharing their pictures - everyone is getting great stuff and its so much fun to see all the Halloween love flowing  Speaking of witch..er...which when I posted the pictures of the great gift I got I didn't say who my Reaper was but it looks like everyone is starting to announce so a great big THANK YOU to Hearts1003


----------



## Boo Baby (Oct 7, 2008)

I got my reaper pics uploaded and wanted to share my wonderful treasures.

My letter from my anonymous reaper. 









My gifties. 








Some close ups, everything was so well done. I just loved it all. 

A great tablecloth and a water grow skellie. 









A dvd of scary scenes, a fierce looking jack and pumpkin spice cupcake mix.









Some amazing little potion type jars, Hair of the Dog, Crocodile Tears and Pearls of Wisdom 









A great looking pirate head on a stake, some bat decals and 3 little pumpkins for my kids. So thoughtful, they just love them. 









An awesome raven holding a dangling eyeball! Wicked!! 









Again, I can't thank you enough. This totally made my week.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> Thanks Miss Mandy! It will take me from now to doomsday to figure out how to work my camera.
> 
> 
> I got a very _bewitching_, wonderful package from Miss Mandy. I was so excited, I wrote her a very loooong letter. LOL I just love everything!! She knows my tastes very well. Thanks again Miss Mandy!



You're very welcome, Tanna  I'm so happy that you like everything! And I enjoyed every second of reading your letter 

Everyone is getting such awesome gifts! Bethene, you did an amazing job on those masks! Such lucky boils and ghouls here


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Halloween Princess said:


> Can you guess who my reaper was?


That has to be Johnson!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Loving everyone's pics!! And the pics of the kitties are great too!!


----------



## SonofJoker (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been reaped! I got these awesome flickering candles, a hanging ghost, two rats, a skull door knocker, a bag of spider web with spiders and some skeleton garland. So very cool.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Boo Baby said:


> I got my reaper pics uploaded and wanted to share my wonderful treasures.
> 
> My letter from my anonymous reaper.
> 
> ...


You PMed me, and guessed right!  So very happy it all made it up there with no problems!!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Witchful Thinking:1168380 said:


> Thanks to everyone for sharing their pictures - everyone is getting great stuff and its so much fun to see all the Halloween love flowing  Speaking of witch..er...which when I posted the pictures of the great gift I got I didn't say who my Reaper was but it looks like everyone is starting to announce so a great big THANK YOU to Hearts1003


*blushing*  I'm the happiest reaper ever!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

whew, Spooki, I am glad you like everything, I always get nervous when I make things,,,
I am so loving every ones gifts,,, still need to go thru and see who hasn't shipped or contacted me,,,,, need time to do that, and making a list and checking it twice,. like Santa, is taking time,,, speaking of Santa, I think the reapers give better gifts~~~~~~ LOL!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

A big thank you to TRENTSKETCH. He was the awesome reaper who sent me the toys for my boys and ghouls!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Son of Joker, cool stuff there. I think I have the twin to your ghosty skelly. I love him!

Jennifer Rene, I love those bottles. I really need to work on that side of my stuff. I love it all!

Boo Baby, that pirate head is awesome. You got some great things to play with. 


I am nervous cause my Reapere gift is in the delivery truck to be out TODAY.


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

I'VE BEEN REAPED! Thanks so much...Has been a little crazy at my house for the last couple of weeks and even more the last couple of days so I haven't checked email or the forums. So Wednesday I picked kids up right after work and went straight to the flu shot clinic. After that my husband dropped me off at home and he left with the kids to head to basketball practice and my girlfriend was right behind him to pick me up to go to bunko. As we were heading down the street I seen the USP guy stop at my house but we didn't have time to go back. I was so excited couldn't wait to get home from bunko. My husband and kids got home before I did and they took a picture of the box and texted it to me which didn't help my excitement. Got home really late and my kids were still up because they couldn't wait either. The enevelope stated to open package first. Pulled out the cowboy skeleton first and my 3yr says it mine and took off with it. I got two really cool spiders with skull heads and two big spiders. Prefect for my graveyard. I love everything. I open the card to find a really cool picture of my new skeleton having fun riding the big spider. When I unfolded the note to reveal my reaper I couldn't believe it and started laughing. The picture with the lady wearing a green mask...hey I wait I made that mask last year for my SR last year. It's Madame mcspanky. How cool is that! Opened my email this morning and to my surprise got an email from my SR stating that their is another package on its way. WOW! A big package oh my...I can't wait. I LOVE everything...Thanks so much to my SR Madame


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

nmcnary17 said:


> I'VE BEEN REAPED! Thanks so much...Has been a little crazy at my house for the last couple of weeks and even more the last couple of days so I haven't checked email or the forums. So Wednesday I picked kids up right after work and went straight to the flu shot clinic. After that my husband dropped me off at home and he left with the kids to head to basketball practice and my girlfriend was right behind him to pick me up to go to bunko. As we were heading down the street I seen the USP guy stop at my house but we didn't have time to go back. I was so excited couldn't wait to get home from bunko. My husband and kids got home before I did and they took a picture of the box and texted it to me which didn't help my excitement. Got home really late and my kids were still up because they couldn't wait either. The enevelope stated to open package first. Pulled out the cowboy skeleton first and my 3yr says it mine and took off with it. I got two really cool spiders with skull heads and two big spiders. Prefect for my graveyard. I love everything. I open the card to find a really cool picture of my new skeleton having fun riding the big spider. When I unfolded the note to reveal my reaper I couldn't believe it and started laughing. The picture with the lady wearing a green mask...hey I wait I made that mask last year for my SR last year. It's Madame mcspanky. How cool is that! Opened my email this morning and to my surprise got an email from my SR stating that their is another package on its way. WOW! A big package oh my...I can't wait. I LOVE everything...Thanks so much to my SR Madame
> View attachment 88779
> View attachment 88780
> View attachment 88781
> ...


That is too funny! 

Lovely stuff there!

Everyone has received such awesome and unique stuff... I swear the SR this year, folks are either extremely savvy shoppers, really crafty - or both!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

nmcnary17 said:


> I'VE BEEN REAPED! Thanks so much...Has been a little crazy at my house for the last couple of weeks and even more the last couple of days so I haven't checked email or the forums. So Wednesday I picked kids up right after work and went straight to the flu shot clinic. After that my husband dropped me off at home and he left with the kids to head to basketball practice and my girlfriend was right behind him to pick me up to go to bunko. As we were heading down the street I seen the USP guy stop at my house but we didn't have time to go back. I was so excited couldn't wait to get home from bunko. My husband and kids got home before I did and they took a picture of the box and texted it to me which didn't help my excitement. Got home really late and my kids were still up because they couldn't wait either. The enevelope stated to open package first. Pulled out the cowboy skeleton first and my 3yr says it mine and took off with it. I got two really cool spiders with skull heads and two big spiders. Prefect for my graveyard. I love everything. I open the card to find a really cool picture of my new skeleton having fun riding the big spider. When I unfolded the note to reveal my reaper I couldn't believe it and started laughing. The picture with the lady wearing a green mask...hey I wait I made that mask last year for my SR last year. It's Madame mcspanky. How cool is that! Opened my email this morning and to my surprise got an email from my SR stating that their is another package on its way. WOW! A big package oh my...I can't wait. I LOVE everything...Thanks so much to my SR Madame
> View attachment 88779
> View attachment 88780
> View attachment 88781
> ...


That is too funny! 

Lovely stuff there!

Everyone has received such awesome and unique stuff... I swear the SR this year, folks are either extremely savvy shoppers, really crafty - or both!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Spookilicious mama - Awesome gifts, I especially love those DOD Skulls. Nice job Bethene!!!! Congrats on have the Queen for your reaper!!!


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Originally Posted by JenniferRene 
FIRST. I HAVE THE BEST REAPER IN THE WORLD.

SECOND. I LOVE MY GIFTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I second that JenniferRene! Those are some pretty amazing bottles! Witchful Thinking is a master


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Boo Baby,
That crow with the eyeball in its mouth is so creepy. I love it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

nmcnary, that is hilarious and so cool. Love your stuff and there is more coming????? I love those hairy spiders so much.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Yay! I got my reaper gift today!  I received an awesome, realistic looking skull and some zombie arms - both will be put to good use! I also got a cute witch sign that is currently on my mantle.  There was also a foam "beware of zombies" sign, some creepy cloth (which I always buy more of every year!), and a professional CD of creepy music made by my reaper! 

So when I saw the CD and read the note I thought I knew who my reaper was but can't find anywhere where they posted about the swap.....now I'm not sure if they have a second account or it's a partner in crime. What I'm trying to say is...whoever my reaper is please, please send me a PM so I can thank you properly! Don't make me send a card.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

*Reaped! Oh yea!!!!*

I've been reaped like the bad little spook I am. Thank you! Thank you! You know who you are and so do I, but just in case you want to confuse others I'll keep it quiet for now. (Sorry Spookyspiders, we all like making you wonder who reaped you and we like giving you a good chase)

First off, well done. You've stalked me well, and I love somebody that can get into the nitty gritty with details, especially when I post everywhere. 

Next, holy cow. Home made gifts are time consuming, a labor of love, and absolutely fabulous. I can not begin to describe the Halloween love I'm feeling right now. I was gitty like a kid opening my package, without hurting the reaper of course, and then completely amazed. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! For those of you still waiting... great, fabulous things come to those who wait... it's worth every minute. 

Without further ado, 

My fabulous box that made me squeal like a piggy rollin' in mud:

















The First Thing I Saw!!! LOVE this, and I'll pm you, oh Reaper, and later and tell you why...









A CAGE of Skullies. I LOVE CRAZY Halloween things and this is perfect!









I'm lovin' my hand and Skull candle holder. 









Who needs a bird house when you can have a skeleton house? Not me, this is way better.









And, my all time favorite because only those stalking me would know I've been coveting these monster plants. I LOVE IT!!! I LOVE IT!!!

















*So, oh Secret Reaper, I love everything and you've added a little bit of your touch to my haunt and I can't wait to use and display all of the gifts for years to come! Thanks you! *


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rikki, that is some really cool stuff. I love the zombie arms and the witch sign. 

So many creative halloween items that everyone is getting.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

The RH - amazing Reap!  Very very creative!!


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

Look what my secert reaper sent me! 







Just kidding; but my daughter and granddaughter did arrive yesterday!
I am still waiting for my reaper package.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

You're all so lucky! Still waiting here...


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Rikki, there is a complete list of everyone who is participating on one of the first few pages of the discussion thread. I had to go there to figure mine out too.


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

I've been reaped and they did their homework! I got some amazing items for my movie villain/monster party and some witch items. Adore everything and couldn't be happier. 










The haul!










The amazing bowl and cup set with classic movie monster images/posters! These will be used year around.










Crime scene tape and chalk. And two booklets they self binded and made! One has all kinds of awesome classic monster and modern day villains (michael, freddy, etc.) pumpkin carving stencils. I can't wait to use them! The other has a page by page directions and illustration of how to make that awesome frankenstein dip pictured. So thoughtful!










And they also included these two bottles to include in my witch items, which is a big focus of mine this year.










They, however, did not include who they are. I've done some looking around on the forum and have not yet figured it out. So, reaper...reveal yourself!   I would love to give you a big personal thank you.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Teresa M said:


> Look what my secert reaper sent me!
> View attachment 88822
> 
> Just kidding; but my daughter and granddaughter did arrive yesterday!
> ...


Now how cute is that???? Adorable!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

AmFatallyYours, that is some unusual stuff. The candles are to die for. Is Freddy a candle?


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

I have finally been able to post pics!!! Me secret reaper was Rikki!! What an amazing job she did!! My box was covered in hand drawn spider webs with spider stickers. Awesome!!! I opened it to find a skeleton garland! ( not pictured here bc my kitten, Charley, wouldn't stop chewing on it!). So I first opened a cauldron with the beautiful glow in the dark ornaments she found at Gordmanns!! I specifically said I love anything that glows in the dark!! They are perfect and so cool!! Next was two small coffins!! One had vintage black and orange candy sticks from KY- her home town!! so thoughtful!! I love candy!! The other coffin ( this one bigger) was full on tiny treasures!! Hand made orange and black skull soaps!! A vintage style magnet, zombie buttons, and Rikki signature book mark and stickers!! So fantastic!! Along with a darling card I was thrilled!! Then I found the greatest treasure of all!!! A beautiful hand made Ouija Board!!! I was teary eyed with excitement!! It is beyond words and truly magical. I cannot thank Rikki enough for taking the time to make this for me. It even had my last name on it and it is STUNNING!! I had put that down as something I would love to have and she made me one!! incredible!!! Thank you so much Rikki! This is such a wonderful gift-all if it!
This is my third secret reaper and every year I have had the most wonderful reapers!!! Thank you too Bethene for coordinating this!
Happy Halloween!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

MichaelMyers, wow! What a package.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That Quija board is AWESOME!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Red Hallows, I am so happy that you like your things. I had a lot of fun with this exchange.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

jenscats5 said:


> Now how cute is that???? Adorable!!


Thanks, I think so!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

My turn, my turn!!! My gift came on an evening that I REALLY needed it! It was a wonderful ray of sunshine on a gloomy, hectic night. Thank you Spook-Ella! I swear you climbed into my head and sucked out my thoughts! (lol, no wise cracks) Needless to say, I LOVE and can use everything!!! Here are some pics
The box


















This is what I found when I opened the box!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This is the first thing I pulled out.









Then all of this..


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

And... at the bottom!!!









and my victim in action... he shakes and moans










THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I was reaped today! My 2 year old daughter helped me unpack it! Loved it! She was even "Ohh-ing" and "Awe-ing" at everything! Will post pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Before I forget to post my photo, name of my reaper is covered so it can't be seen for those who haven't been reaped yet. Thank you reaper!!!

I hope I have this photo posting thing right this time...









Everything was great! I love the candelabra with flicker bulbs! And I don't know why but I absolutely adore the kitchen skeleton scrubber guy! He is so stinkin cute!


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

*OK MY TURN, THANK YOU SECRET REAPER!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have made my Halloween!!!!! You went above and beyond. I love everthing. As you can see my little one loves her candies and the masks, Special Thanks to Ranman1973*.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

greaseballs, what a precious little ghoul you have!!!!

The gifts from te Reaper are great! I don't like clowns, but can appreciate the beauty and appeal of all these. They are really creepy. I especially love the one in the frame.

And please tell us what the heck the creepy chiropracter is?????????


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> greaseballs, what a precious little ghoul you have!!!!
> 
> The gifts from te Reaper are great! I don't like clowns, but can appreciate the beauty and appeal of all these. They are really creepy. I especially love the one in the frame.
> 
> And please tell us what the heck the creepy chiropracter is?????????


Thank you, the "creepy chiropractor" is actually a Lawn Sign & the clown picture is actually a poster and i love it.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WOW everyone has such nice reaper gifts! We all made out this year!*


----------



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Great gifts everyone! What lucky forum members we are!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> AmFatallyYours, that is some unusual stuff. The candles are to die for. Is Freddy a candle?


Unusual...yep! But, it was perfect for me this year. And i have an affinity for horror movies.

The candelabra and candles are actually my creation. They're part of what normally sits on my dining room table. The freddy head is not a candle, but it hangs. Very cool and detailed.



MichaelMyers1 said:


> I have finally been able to post pics!!! Me secret reaper was Rikki!! What an amazing job she did!! My box was covered in hand drawn spider webs with spider stickers. Awesome!!! I opened it to find a skeleton garland! ( not pictured here bc my kitten, Charley, wouldn't stop chewing on it!). So I first opened a cauldron with the beautiful glow in the dark ornaments she found at Gordmanns!! I specifically said I love anything that glows in the dark!! They are perfect and so cool!! Next was two small coffins!! One had vintage black and orange candy sticks from KY- her home town!! so thoughtful!! I love candy!! The other coffin ( this one bigger) was full on tiny treasures!! Hand made orange and black skull soaps!! A vintage style magnet, zombie buttons, and Rikki signature book mark and stickers!! So fantastic!! Along with a darling card I was thrilled!! Then I found the greatest treasure of all!!! A beautiful hand made Ouija Board!!! I was teary eyed with excitement!! It is beyond words and truly magical. I cannot thank Rikki enough for taking the time to make this for me. It even had my last name on it and it is STUNNING!! I had put that down as something I would love to have and she made me one!! incredible!!! Thank you so much Rikki! This is such a wonderful gift-all if it!
> This is my third secret reaper and every year I have had the most wonderful reapers!!! Thank you too Bethene for coordinating this!
> Happy Halloween!!!!


The board is fantastic! Good job, rikki!


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

My reaper came through! I just got home and since it's going on 1am already, I'm going to enjoy this bit of anticipation and open it in the morning. That and I want to make sure I get the box open carefully. I LOVE it. The eyes are cool, and the bloody handprints are an awesome touch that's right up my alley! Yay!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

AmFatallyYours said:


> I've been reaped and they did their homework! I got some amazing items for my movie villain/monster party and some witch items. Adore everything and couldn't be happier.
> 
> They, however, did not include who they are. I've done some looking around on the forum and have not yet figured it out. So, reaper...reveal yourself!  I would love to give you a big personal thank you.



A little birdie told me there was a card in the box . . .


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

greaseball, you got some great gifts, and from the look on your little ghouls face, i think she's showing the excitment


----------



## Sidnami (Apr 26, 2010)

Guess it's my turn.....

















He couldn't wait to jump in. Thanks Secret Reaper.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

nmcnary17 said:


> I am so glad that you like your items...was a little worried. After making the tombstone, I realized that I needed a box to ship it in and well as you can see I finally found one that was tall and cut it down. Sorry about all the tape. The tombstone is made out of two 2 litler pop bottles, round boxes for the bottom, then used the lids for the top, and PCV pipe for the arms.



Everyone loves the tombstone so much I am having to fight people off of it! My neighbors came over to compliment me on it the day after I put it up! I saw that the box had to be cut down, you did a great job on it  

As for the spellbook? Holy cow I have it in my living room, right near me so I can look at it all the time. Thank you again, so much, I am overwhelmed by your generosity.


----------



## suzika (Jul 26, 2010)

CreepySpiders said:


> You're killin me Smalls!! How can you stand not opening immediately? =) Hurry up w that cleaning!


I knew if I opened them before cleaning the cleaning would never get done!


----------



## ROCKNRUDE (Apr 13, 2009)

I'VE BEEN REAPED!
My Reaper really went above & beyond. I got such cool stuff!








You can never have too many spiders...








or rats.








What knockers!








This handmade spider egg sac will go great with the spider vic I made last year








The books on this prop are HANDCARVED!








My wife & I never came up with a name for our haunt, but now...








I would like to publicly thank Mr. Herman Secret for all the wonderful gifts and to Miss Bethene for organizing this. 

Damn, I Love this forum!


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Halloween Princess said:


> Rikki, there is a complete list of everyone who is participating on one of the first few pages of the discussion thread. I had to go there to figure mine out too.


Oh, thanks! I'm going to go look through said list right now!


MichaelMyers1, I'm so happy that you're pleased with everything! I knew as soon as I read my PM from Bethene that I HAD to make a ouija board. I had actually talked about doing that for a while to sell in my Etsy shop but never got around to it. Your gift inspired me to finally do it so after I finished your's I made another for the shop....however, it's not personalized like your's is!


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

VICTIM VICTIM! YOUR PACKAGE IS OUT FOR DELIVERY.....................

Sep 24, 2011 7:57 AM On FedEx vehicle for delivery FORT WORTH, TX

oOoooOOOoo I dont know what was more exciting, shopping or decorating the box or tracking Fedex .... LOL
My first year and I have enjoyed this so so much

THANK YOU Bethene  

HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

ROCKNRUDE said:


> Damn, I Love this forum!


Amen to that!


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

bethene said:


> speaking of Santa, I think the reapers give better gifts~~~~~~ LOL!


*KIDnap the Sandy Claws....THROW him in a box...BURY him for 90 years, then see if he talks!*

umm...sorry, kinda got carried away there....ANYwayyyyyy.....


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

The Halloween Lady said:


> As promised, here is my most fabulous Secret Reaper gift!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad you liked them! The Deduction "helped" make the candles (in other words, she watched for a little bit, then decided to clean the decoys in my shop and in the process spray too much water on the stone step into the shop) then insisted we make her one of her own. In pink.


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Annnnnnd finally, want to publically thank the amazing, wonderful and talented Jenscats5 for my gifts! The Deduction absconded with the witch and skelly rubber ducks - almost lost the witch night light to her, too, but convinced her it would be better in Mom and Dad's room for those times when she got scared and had to come down the hall. That little piker's been eyeing the rest of the gifts too...gonna have to hide them. 

The amazingly beautiful hand-painted witch slate has pride of place on our wall. Going to have to see if Mrs. A is willing to leave it up year 'round (she probably will....) If not, it shall go to The Cave - right next to Terra's tombstone from last year! 

(Sidebar - how many times can you post in a row before a moderator comes and slaps you? )


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

krnlmustrd said:


> My reaper came through! I just got home and since it's going on 1am already, I'm going to enjoy this bit of anticipation and open it in the morning. That and I want to make sure I get the box open carefully. I LOVE it. The eyes are cool, and the bloody handprints are an awesome touch that's right up my alley! Yay!
> 
> View attachment 88915


Hmmm, I have my Secret Reaper's name (I assume) but not the user-name. Hmmm... I suppose she may or may not have known my favorite game is Clue... I'm used to the process of elimination and WILL figure her identity out if it takes the rest of my life! (And with the forum forcing me to wait 60 seconds between searches, it just might!) 

But for now, I'd like to publicly thank my awesome Secret Reaper. I loved the shipping box so much, but was even more thrilled to find more boxes inside that look like they're overflowing with blood. I'll be displaying them around my house as well!









Some pictures of the goodies inside:









Here's a little eyeball flower arrangement. I wish I was creative like this. But I'm not. So I'm thrilled my SR is! This is going right on the living room coffee table. It's so creepy and fun. I like how the little bird has red eyes peeking out from the flowers. So evil! Mwahahaha! I'm not sure if the little square on the front is merely decoration, or if it's a frame to hold something. I might make up a little Happy Halloween card to put in there as long as it doesn't detract from its coolness. 









I think my SR and I are definitely on the same wave length. I was going to try to make one of these spider sacks today to go along with a spider victim I plan to build, but there is no way my spider sack would have turned out this cool. I love the little bird head sticking out. Toward the bottom where you can't see in the picture is a bird leg. That's brilliant. 









I don't know where the Color Drip Candles came from, but I want more! I had just made a candle holder out of an old wine bottle with a construction paper jack-o-lantern face and was needing to buy a candle to put in it. This is way cooler than a normal candle. And speaking of candles, I love the tea light candle. I'm not sure what this was made of - looks like a toilet paper roll but wrapped in string? It's got a lot of nice texture and then drips with red wax. Beautiful. And I've been wanting to get some LED Spot lights too, but have been too cheap! I can't wait to try these out on some tombstones.









I know just what I'm going to do with the Creepy Cloth. I've got a couple water garden ponds in my front yard that TOTers have to cross to get to my front door. I'm going to *attempt" to build some cloth covered skeletons rising from the waters. The spider web is perfect for my spider victim scene and the door knocker I may or may not use on the door. I'm actually thinking I might put it on a cemetery column that I made for my graveyard and rework it into a sign holder. Or maybe I'll put it on my door. Who knows... And then there is a little Reaper bust. How fitting is that?!

Lastly, I just wanted to point out the great little poem that was included in my package. If it were me, I probably would have copied something from somewhere... so I don't know if this was her original work or not (I'm assuming it is), but I think it's really well done and does such a good job evoking the eerie mood of Halloween. I plan to frame it and leave it out for my Halloween Party:

Round about the reaper goes;
Where he stops, no one knows
Passing by a cold headstone
Wandering all alone
While the witches stir the pot,
A zombie child sleeps in its' cot.
In the words of three witches dear,
The reaper seems to draw more near
Double, double toile and trouble;
Fire burn and cauldron bubble.
Skulls, snakes and rats to bake
A lonely maiden starts to quake
Is the reaper far or near?
The uncertainty brings sure fear
For now the time has come to pass
For you the reaper has come at last.

Thank you once again, Secret Reaper, for all these wonderful things. I can't imagine how much time and effort you put into this. I love it all.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

I'VE BEEN REAPED!!
I don't know who my reaper is but THANK YOU!!! 

The full monty!









The super-awesome nobody-can-touch-it-but-me pen!









Pic of signs lit up! Awesome! They don't sell these kind of things over here. 









As soon as I opened up the box the weapons and ball-n-chain flew into the hands of my husband and daughter who quickly got into a fighting match. She didn't know the ball-n-chain went on your foot ... she was just swinging it willy-nilly! So glad it's plastic! BUT ... her favorite is the BOX!! Of course, she's 3, what do you expect?
























Sorry for my hubby's creepy leg! He took a chunk out of it with a grinder a month ago! OMG!


Again, to my STILL secret Reaper! Thank you!!! That pen will be treasured forever


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

The Auditor said:


> Annnnnnd finally, want to publically thank the amazing, wonderful and talented Jenscats5 for my gifts! The Deduction absconded with the witch and skelly rubber ducks - almost lost the witch night light to her, too, but convinced her it would be better in Mom and Dad's room for those times when she got scared and had to come down the hall. That little piker's been eyeing the rest of the gifts too...gonna have to hide them.
> 
> The amazingly beautiful hand-painted witch slate has pride of place on our wall. Going to have to see if Mrs. A is willing to leave it up year 'round (she probably will....) If not, it shall go to The Cave - right next to Terra's tombstone from last year!
> 
> (Sidebar - how many times can you post in a row before a moderator comes and slaps you? )


SO glad you liked everything!!! I had a feeling about the rubber duckies....figured The Deduction would like them!!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you very much Shelby for everything! I will for sure use all for halloween, once the decorations are put out, you will get pictures.


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

psst ... you forgot to block out your address


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Here are a few pics of the home made Grave Popper that my Reaper made for me. Hopefully they will post the other items since my camera just doesn't like taking indoor pictures. This grave popper is fantastic!





































Thank you once again JustWhisper!!!!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Loving all the amazing gifts everybody!!! Congrats to all!! *


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

So glad you like everything, I had fun putting it all together! The flower arrangement thing does have a picture holder or.. .something like that, so yes, its supposed to hold something in it. The poem is probably enough mine to be considered as such, with a few bits from macbeth tossed in 



krnlmustrd said:


> Hmmm, I have my Secret Reaper's name (I assume) but not the user-name. Hmmm... I suppose she may or may not have known my favorite game is Clue... I'm used to the process of elimination and WILL figure her identity out if it takes the rest of my life! (And with the forum forcing me to wait 60 seconds between searches, it just might!)
> 
> But for now, I'd like to publicly thank my awesome Secret Reaper. I loved the shipping box so much, but was even more thrilled to find more boxes inside that look like they're overflowing with blood. I'll be displaying them around my house as well!
> 
> ...


----------



## velvetmay (Sep 22, 2009)

This was my first Secret Reaper and I couldn't be more happier with my package. My reaper did a good job at finding and making things that I personally would love. She even sent out a pm (through bethene) to ask me more detailed questions. I love homemade and artsy things so she was the best people to have as a reaper. (I don't know how to resize. >.<) On to the details of the box:

This Box looks harmless enough.
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j227/velvetmay/P1000160.jpg

I open the box and anticiPAtion grows. I hope no one can read the tag cause my reaper is revealed there.
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j227/velvetmay/P1000162.jpg

The tag's front. I made me laugh a lot. Sorry if my camera didn't capture it well.









My first gift. Spider lace. Love it. Can't wait to drape it on something. 
http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j227/velvetmay/P1000166.jpg

I'm hosting a party going to need these.









This is by far the coolest thing I've seen in a while. I love them and I haven't seen anything like this before.I'm putting it up in the castle area (party)even if it doesn't make sense.









I love this plate. My theme is fairytale and yet I might just use this as a plate. I love it so much.









One of my favorite things in the whole box is this keychain. I wanted to get a good shot of it. This is 20 shots later. My favorite movie of all time. My heart was about to leap out when I saw this. I might make it into a necklace instead. I tend to loose my phone a lot.









I like the necklace. It's supposed to glow in backlight. Haven't tried yet but I will. Guess what I'm wearing right now.









My favorite thing! I keep staring at this one. I love that you picked the right owl too. Mine and mine alone.









Wow a tag for an esty site. Well it's part of my gifts and I'm camera happy. It looks cool too. I bet this gives away my reaper.









Radioactive blacklight candle. Oh my0.0 It even feels jelly.










All together now! I wonder where the necklace is.










When I'm less tired I'll pm my reaper with a thanks for now study and sleep.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

lots of amazing gifts, cute kids, and wonderful friends. some might say it don't get no better than this. unless they are still waiting to be reaped. lol. it could be better


----------



## trentsketch (Aug 4, 2009)

velvetmay, I'm not your reaper but I know the Etsy shop you received a gift from. She made the awesome radioactive candle in your reaper gift. I'm assuming the reaper put it in there to let you know where you could find more.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks trentsketch, cause I was wondering where I can get one of those candles


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Loving that litle vial!!!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, these presents just keep getting better and better!

Know that Etsy artist too. Here I am wearing the necklace version of that candle  :


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

*i go BUMP in the night ............*


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love all the creative gifts every one has gotten,,,,, am working on the ones who haven't been reaped!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

hallorenescene,
You said: "some might say it don't get no better than this. unless they are still waiting to be reaped. lol. it could be better."

I am one waiting for my SR, but I wanted to comment on this. I know that those of us still waiting are disappointed and also excited watching and waiting.

BUT,

it could be much worse. We could not be a part of this wonderful Forum. Or we could have missed out on joining the SR,or we could be laid up sick or worse and not be able to participate. In fact, those of us waiting, don't know why there is a delay. The sender could be sick or dealing with something that kept them from getting on top of this. Yes, I want my package, but I have been there when I joined something and then couldn't make the deadline for some reason. From what we hear from our wonderful organizer, bethene, most have shipped or are about to do so. It is early guys and we have plenty of time to enjoy.

For me, I am loving all the photos and comments and even the virtual watch party for the rest of us. And guess, what......


SOME OF US STILL HAVE A PACKAGE OR PACKAGES TO ANTICIPATE AND THEN TO OPEN. That makes it all okay.

I am so thankful that I found this place and have such caring and Halloween involved friends here.

Now, I really wouldn't want to be the delivery person that actually brings my SR stuff, because they just might get attacked by me!

REAPER...REAPER...REAPER...REAPER...REAPER!!!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Since your SR is a bit late too printersdevil, I just wanna say that I hope you have a SUPER GREAT SR gift. I am sure that yours is fashionably late as is mine. I am sure it will be well worth it and I also have to say. . . Please don't hurt the delivery man or he may not bring you another. LOL


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

I just have to say, technically packages aren't late yet. For some who shipped on deadline day, they'll be arriving tomorrow.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

OK, I found the pics Growler. Somehow i missed 2 pages of this thread.

Everyone's gifts are soooo amazing. I really love that steam punk key. I love stuff like that. And that decorated skull someone made (lost track) is really cute.


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

Let's see if my images upload. Trying to use my phone to do it. My reaper did such a good job I am so thankful for everything!!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Halloween Princess said:


> I just have to say, technically packages aren't late yet. For some who shipped on deadline day, they'll be arriving tomorrow.


Here, here! That's what I tried saying earlier. My victim's package wasn't supposed to be delivered until tomorrow - guaranteed. Luckily, she received it this past Friday.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> to my secret reaper,
> Please PM me if you are my secret reaper. I'v been searching this site to find you but have had no luck. I really want to thankyou so please let me know who you are.


Are you going to post pictures? And if you read the back of your card, that might help.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i was just joking printer.


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

*As promised:*

Here's some pics of my awesome gifts!!








The 2nd best box i've seen all year! (the 1st was the one my fiancé proposed with  )















Halloween Confetti! 







So much stuff!! I had no idea what to pull out first so I just dove in! lol 







There were a couple awesome recipes in the CUTEST mini coffins. 







This rat is so creepy looking! This is my official first rat! 







A Witch pen!!! I LOVE this! I plan on using starting tomorrow for all my lessons. I bet i'll be hearing about it all week. My students are going to love it when I use this! 







A battery operated pumpkin carver! I have ALWAYS wanted one of these!! I was seriously in walmart the other day standing in front of one for a good 10 minutes deciding if I should get one or not. (For some reason I didn't!) So i'm SOOOO excited to try this!!







All my great stuff!  
-Creepy looking arm/hand
-Rat
-Creepy Cloth
-Worms
-Spiders
-Mini coffins
-Recipes 
-Bottle labels 
-Fingers
-Pumpkin carver
-Pumpkin carving stencils 
-Growing spider
-A sweet evil looking skull
-Cupcake papers (for the life of me I can't think of their real name right now!) 
-Eyeball candies
-Body part candy









Written with my new favourite pen. 

 I can't thank you enough SR!! Feel free to pm me so I can thank you personally!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

What a better way to end a long day at work than to come home to your secret reaper package!!! My wonderful reaper (who still remains anonymous) did such a great job with everything, so many fabulous things and I LOVE THEM ALL!!!!! So fun...my package was rigged on the inside so that when I opened it, there was spider webbing across the opening, so cute! I have plans for all my gifts. The jolly little JOL is already grinning on my kitchen table, and the witches lantern and wine glasses will be used this very weekend at the Witches Wingding. The labels and other dishes I will save for serving at the Halloween party. Here's some pictures:



















And the brains in the test tube made me laugh out loud!!!!























































Thank you, Secret Reaper!! I appreciate it all so much. 

Hugs from Hooch


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

good points everyone on packages could still be delivered EVEN if shipped on time. We are all just antsy. When I took mine to ship (on Monday of last week--I had told bethene I would have to ship a little late) I was told it would be 7-10 days parcel post. That is pretty much the norm for regular mail unless you are near a major area and it is going someplace close. Mine had to go from Texas to Washington. I opted for the faster route to the tune of almost $25 in shipping. Let's not forget that the regular mail does not move with Internet speed. Some shipped early and have had them a long time. There is still time---lots of time. 

I love this Forum and its members.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I was thinking about the deadline today. Like previously mentioned, I've always been quoted 7 - 10 mail days for parcel post. That can be anywhere from today to Thursday. Also, because life happens, boxes could have been mailed a day or 2 late. So really, no one is "late" yet. I don't think anyone is having a party in September or has a dire pressing need for the stuff they receive yet. So those of us who haven't received yet are obviously impatient  but there's really no worries. It's just more anticipation.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I was informed yesterday that my package is on it's way! I'm so excited, but I still don't know if that means I'll get it today or tomorrow or Wednesday...who knows? But at least it's on it's way to rest in my little hands


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Finally got some time and sunlight to take pictures of the other great stuff JustWhisper sent me. Here is the rest of it.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Awesome, Growler! I love the special notes....what a haul!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, that is the mother lode of masks!


----------



## terri73 (Dec 7, 2009)

For some reason I am missing a pic. I posted 3 and only two showed up. There was another with tombstones and some other great things.


----------



## Chocolatechip1979 (Aug 16, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

So true and I'm loving the stuff. Two witch masks for my haunt for next year. SWEET!


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

I got reaped today!!!!!!!
Thank you so much to my SR I love everything, the pumpkin was a GREAT choice, for those to can't tell it's a hand carved dawn of the dead scene
everything will fit into my haunt Perfectly, again thank you!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great gifts!! love the pumpkin, acfink!!! 
growler, great witch masks!!! and love the poem, my daughter always loved the count from seseme street!

LOTS of packages in the delivery system, have a few folks I haven't heard from,,, but have messaged, if I hear anything about any ones gifts I will let them know!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh wow. I love that pumpkin!


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

*Secret Reaper 2011*

It was early morning Friday and it had been a horrible week (I had been sick in hospital and came home the next day and my cat who has been with us for over ten years passed away ). We were just about to go out when there was a knock on the door. A delivery guy with a large box and I'm thinking "could it be?"... I signed for the box and he left. The label gave it away since it was from overseas  

I have been Reaped! The gift was perfect! I couldn't have asked for anything better. There was Creepy Cloth, a Jackolantern ice tray, Tea towels (Kitchen), and the best thing, my favourite thing, a string of Battery Operated motion Jackolantern lights!!! That is amongst a whole heap of other great things like candy, a witch and a gravestone decorative ornament, a stretchy fly toy, ghost stakes, and wine labels. I also got Halloween socks, a creepy statue, a plastic skull, a skeleton garland and pumpkin faces. 

















































I loved the gift it was perfect as I mentioned. Thank you to my Secret Reaper I really appreciate the gift, you did fangtastic 

Angelique_NM


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

acfink said:


> I got reaped today!!!!!!!
> Thank you so much to my SR I love everything, the pumpkin was a GREAT choice, for those to can't tell it's a hand carved dawn of the dead scene
> everything will fit into my haunt Perfectly, again thank you!!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 89361


That pumpkin is freakin awesome!


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

I have been REAPED!!!! Thank you secret reaper!!!



















Check out this awesome handcrafted doll!!




















All together:










thanks again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, this is the second gift I've seen with that orange, black & white shredded basket filler stuff. Reapers...where the hell did you find it?! lol I've been going bananas looking for it. I need some! Awesome gifts, Halloweeeiner! Your reaper did a fantastic job on those pvc candles.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Wow, these boxes and gifts are amazing! This was my first year so I was kind of subdued. NOT so for next year! Now I know what to expect and to prepare for.


----------



## Teresa M (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been reaped!!!!!!!! And it was a great day for it, I went to leave work and my car said no! My battery was dead. Finally got home and lo and behold, there was this box sitting there waiting for me! I love it all, but especially the witch!
Thank you, thank you, thank you! Here are some pics:

























There is this fantastic witch, a Happy Halloween sign, a beautiful card and two five hour energy drinks!


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

I am so loving all the "I had a crappy day and then my reaper box arrived" stories. It makes me smile like a goober each time. <3


----------



## DreamGaz (Oct 13, 2009)

*Finally Pictures*

I'm finally getting around to posting pictures. A big thank you to my Secret Reaper.

I came home to find a box on the front porch, it had to be my SR after all it had halloween stamps. When I looked at the return address I thought "this can't be right". It was local, very small world and a nice surprise.









I got a great bunch of goodies, including Sam from Trick r Treat (I had to watch the movie the weekend after), micro lights, candles, an animated talking tombstone, rats, and other goodies.


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Yes the dawn of the dead pumpkin is amazing, homemade thing are awesome!!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Sorry it took so long for me to post. Things are still a bit hectic around here, with trying to get caught up after a week and a half's absence. My Reaper was wonderful! When I arrived home, I found this sitting on my doorstep Friday night!  Absolutely awesome after the horrid last couple of weeks I've had! 









Oops, just realized I missed one piece! I also got a little black crow in my package!  Also, I'd like to give a big BOOOO!!! to FexEx who beat my gifts mercilessly. They broke my Gargoyle's wingtips & horns off. Fortunately, I'm exceedingly skilled w/ adhesives and you cant even tell, except for a little flake of paint which I'll touch up later. 

I'd show the included note, but it'd give away my Reaper's name...and I'm not sure if we are allowed to post that yet. 

Edit/ ...and don't mind that project I've been working on to the far right. Picture unrelated


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

Sorry that your Gargoyle had broken parts but he is still pretty wicked.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks! But it really was no problem.  The only problem I have is w/ shipping companies, and how they treat packages. We pay through the nose on pricing, and get crappy service for the money. Unacceptable. 


On the other hand, my Reaper was GREAT!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> Ok, this is the second gift I've seen with that orange, black & white shredded basket filler stuff. Reapers...where the hell did you find it?! lol I've been going bananas looking for it. I need some!


Our Walmart now has a lot of that and some other cool tissue paper as well

Haloweeenier, that doll is delightfully creepy!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

acfink said:


> Yes the dawn of the dead pumpkin is amazing, homemade thing are awesome!!!!!!


Glad you liked it acfink. I had the hardest time deciding what to send.

If anyone wants the stencil, I can direct you to where I found it online.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wonderful goodies received today!

Teresa M, I love your witch. She is fabulous!

Dream Gaz, sounds like some cool stuff. I tried to view the pics in your album, but they wouldn't enlarge in there either. I don't know the solution to why some are so small and others pics so large.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVE the gargoyle, Raven,, he is too cool, too bad he was broke, I know you fixed it,, but like you said, paying the price they want for shipping,,, and then to have it broke, unbelievable!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> LOVE the gargoyle, Raven,, he is too cool, too bad he was broke, I know you fixed it,, but like you said, paying the price they want for shipping,,, and then to have it broke, unbelievable!


Thanks! He is awesome, and I suspect I'll have to build a tombstone specifically for him to rest on!  Can't wait for my victim to get their gift as well! I command thee, dry prop, DRY!!! On a related side note: Acrylics, & even water based stain's are sometimes incompatible. :/


----------



## acfink (May 31, 2010)

halloween princess said:


> glad you liked it acfink. I had the hardest time deciding what to send.
> 
> If anyone wants the stencil, i can direct you to where i found it online.



you nailed it!!!!!! Thanks


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

More and more and more great gifts. They are all so wonderful, and there are just too many to point them out individually. The reapers all did a fantastic job. I am soooo impressed this year. I think it really made a difference by stressing for each of us to make bigger, more detailed wish lists. It truly helps the Reaper to reap more effectively.


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Everyone has done such a great job on the gifts this year! Such a variety and it's nice to see all the different things that come from the various corners of the forum. Great reaping everyone!!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

My awesome reaper package...

Best packaging. Everything taped into place. 








13 homeade ghosts tucked in..








Pumpkin cups, each with a tea light. They make great luminaries.








A crow, halloween bandana, pumpkin spiced coffee, vanilla liquer, another candle holder, instructions to make a tomato cage monster with stakes, mask, and sweater to use. A fabulously written letter as well. 








Close up of candler holder








Yum!








I can use this at the haunted house for my son's daycare and my yard. I have it all planned out in my head already and I can't wait to create my TCM. 

THank you so very much!!!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Looks like another successful year of Reaping! So when do we sign up for next year Bethene? Huh? Huh? *


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Everyone has received such great stuff! I'm so jealous, but I was told mine is on the way. Can't wait to tear into it!


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Awesome gifts. Still waiting myself, and I heard that it should ship soon. It's like an orange and black bottle of ketchup! Anticipation.


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

*I don't fear the reaper!*

I've been reaped!!!! Funny enough my reaper is the same as last year so of course she did an AMAZING job!!! Thank you B Scary for your fabulous shopping!! Lil Azrielle will stay out the whole year,you can't pack up something fabulous like her!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

nhh said:


> instructions to make a tomato cage monster with stakes, mask, and sweater to use.


I want to know how to make a tomato cage monster.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

EvilMel said:


> I want to know how to make a tomato cage monster.


Mel, there's a tutorial here for a groundbreaker TCM. 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/91927-quick-easy-armature.html


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Wow that tomato cage monster is great!! I could even build that!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

GiggleFairy said:


> Mel, there's a tutorial here for a groundbreaker TCM.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/91927-quick-easy-armature.html


Oh WOW! Thanks!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

I know, I'm excited to put mine together!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Witches! I keep seeing witches that are fabulous!!! Love them.

I was trying to comment on each set of pics, but there are so darn many. Please SRs and reapees, rest assured that I have drooled over the photos. Everything is fangtastic!!!! The gifts have been truly amazing.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Still waiting on my SR, but I am having so much fun living through the others. Truthfully, I have been so busy for the past two weeks that I haven't had time to sit down and play with new things anyway. I am doing my last (hopefully) night workshop tonight. In addition, dear daughter and I are caught up on her major projects for college. I always spend a lot of time editing her papers and projects and tweaking them some with her. She has had a lot in the past 15 or so days. Whew, rest time is coming...and so is my Secret Reaper package. Then I have to work 24/7 to get my decorating done. I have everything dug out, but not much started.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

So, I'm in bed taking a nap (trying to get rid of this damn cold) when the doorbell rings. I jump up, run to the door half asleep, almost stepped on my cat. Who could it be? It was the mailman! He had 2 boxes for me, one from Spirit.............and one from my reaper!  I literally skipped through the house to the office to open up the box lol. My reaper got me some pretty cool things! The first thing I saw after reading the card and taking off the tissue paper was a wonderful little crow. He will be joining the others on my crow tree  Then I saw the skeleton garland, which I had almost bought myself! Next was the big purple glitter skull (don't be jealous spookilicious  LOL ) A mini strobe, a set of orange lights, a glitter BOO stand up sign, a light up ghost, bloody creepy cloth, a pumpkin bowl and a mini snowglobe. Thank you so much, my dear reaper! I love everything


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

i hope im reaped this week....


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

MissMandy said:


> Ok, this is the second gift I've seen with that orange, black & white shredded basket filler stuff. Reapers...where the hell did you find it?! lol I've been going bananas looking for it. I need some! Awesome gifts, Halloweeeiner! Your reaper did a fantastic job on those pvc candles.



Mandy, I make mine by running black and orange paper through our shredder. That way you can make as little or as much as you want.[/SIZE]


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> The only problem I have is w/ shipping companies, and how they treat packages. We pay through the nose on pricing, and get crappy service for the money. Unacceptable.


I was involved in a discussion in another community awhile back about shipping companies. These guys were receiving damaged goods from multiple shipping companies.

The damaged goods were ANVILS. 

They broke anvils in shipping. That takes some doing....

Since then, I rely on a lot of bubble wrap and more than a little bit of prayer to get them through.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

MHooch said:


> Mandy, I make mine by running black and orange paper through our shredder. That way you can make as little or as much as you want.[/SIZE]


You know, I might just do that! Thanks, MHooch


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

The Auditor said:


> I was involved in a discussion in another community awhile back about shipping companies. These guys were receiving damaged goods from multiple shipping companies.
> 
> The damaged goods were ANVILS.
> 
> ...



I wish I could say I was surprised at them breaking anvils, but really...I'm not. The worst experience I've had was shipping a custom ordered 3" diameter tungsten rod stock to be machined into slider pucks for a race car chassis, which they somehow managed to bend quite badly. Being in the metal forming hobby/business, I'm sure you know how much force that would take to accomplish. Lol! The sheer incompetence in shipping companies is astounding. :/


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

I had ordered two of an item (hoping one would be acceptable as a PIF gift, but went to my victim once I received her) and one arrived damaged. The irony is this - EACH item was shrink-wrapped, then wrapped in bubble wrap and placed in its own box. The two boxes were then placed firmly in a larger box and shipped to me. NO DAMAGE was on the shipping box, none on the individual boxes, yet my item was shattered. So that leads me to believe my item was DAMAGED before it was ever packaged to begin with. How's that for a pisser? And guess what - I have to PAY to send it back for a replacement. (The item touches food, so gluing it back together is not what I'd care to do.)


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

Would the SR for AmFatallyYours PM me? I have a question about where you purchased the classic horror movie glasses and bowl. I want to get them for my niece and have searched everywhere. I promise to keep your identity secret~
Thanks!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

everyone wonderful gifts! I enjoyed looking through the pictures! keep them coming!


----------



## clowns_eat_people (Jun 21, 2010)

Yeaaahhh I was REAPED!! I say "was" because I received my package just as I was leaving for KY. I didn't get a chance to take any pictures (as I just came back today) but I just wanted to say that I am suupppper excited and happy about all the fun things I recieved. I know who my SR is but I won't say it here...just yet. Thanks again and pictures shall be posted soon!!


----------



## Azrielle (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know who their reaper is, but here in VA we have those products at our Kroger grocery store. Check out their website and see what other stores they own maybe they will have them?




Spookerstar:1172745 said:


> Would the SR for AmFatallyYours PM me? I have a question about where you purchased the classic horror movie glasses and bowl. I want to get them for my niece and have searched everywhere. I promise to keep your identity secret~
> Thanks!


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Azrielle said:


> I don't know who their reaper is, but here in VA we have those products at our Kroger grocery store. Check out their website and see what other stores they own maybe they will have them?


I always find goodies at Kroger. That'd be way cool if they did carry the set. Alas, my Kroger doesn't have it.


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

I am really hoping my victims gift arrived I have been tracking it and it shows it was to be delivered today can't wait to see if they like it the suspense is killing me .......


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I wish I could say I was surprised at them breaking anvils, but really...I'm not. The worst experience I've had was shipping a custom ordered 3" diameter tungsten rod stock to be machined into slider pucks for a race car chassis, which they somehow managed to bend quite badly. Being in the metal forming hobby/business, I'm sure you know how much force that would take to accomplish. Lol! The sheer incompetence in shipping companies is astounding. :/


Isn't tungsten not suppose to be the strongest metal in the world? lol


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

I've been very remiss about posting the pictures of my terrific reaping from AmFatallyYours. A fantastic package she put together! After 5 days in the hospital, I was behind on oh so many things (including my own reaper gift that I had to complete and ship...dear victim, it's on its way...the Post Office says you should get it tomorrow, but then again that's the government telling me that). But I've caught up with everything now, so I can post my wonderful gift pictures. Thanks so much for the thoughtful gifts.





































The really cool thing is the spider is the exact one my wife wanted to get last year and I said "Next year." Who knew how right I was going to be?! Thanks yet again, Manda.

Rich


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I wish I could say I was surprised at them breaking anvils, but really...I'm not. The worst experience I've had was shipping a custom ordered 3" diameter tungsten rod stock to be machined into slider pucks for a race car chassis, which they somehow managed to bend quite badly. Being in the metal forming hobby/business, I'm sure you know how much force that would take to accomplish. Lol! The sheer incompetence in shipping companies is astounding. :/


That is absolutely terrifying. What did they DO?????


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

GiggleFairy said:


> I always find goodies at Kroger. That'd be way cool if they did carry the set. Alas, my Kroger doesn't have it.


Further proof that you should move to Virginia.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

I just checked USPS today and the rest of your gift is coming, Victim! I can't believe it! I thought for sure it was lost! (Fingers-crossed that everything is still in one piece, though.  )


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

GiggleFairy said:


> Mel, there's a tutorial here for a groundbreaker TCM.
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/91927-quick-easy-armature.html


I posted a how-to so long ago I can't find it! LOL But pretty much the same. I use a gallon jug to put the mask on and rarely pad. But that is because of the rain, the newspaper gets so wet and heavy. They really are fun to make and with a hood, hair or hat, really easy to use those simple face masks on. Also can add some little shoes to truly make them a tomato cage monster!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

some more shipped and am trying to contact people, have messaged but have gotten only a few answers!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

MissMandy said:


> Isn't tungsten not suppose to be the strongest metal in the world? lol


Pretty close, Tungsten is the strongest pure metal (non-alloy). There are many alloys of Cobalt bases (with Nickle/Tungsten/Nitride/Carbide/Molybdenum among other elements) that are significantly harder than pure Tungsten though. 




The Auditor said:


> That is absolutely terrifying. What did they DO?????



Honestly, that is a great question. I'd really like to know that myself!  My guess is probably an accident w/ a forklift at speed. I'd hazard that whatever it was that hit(?) it was probably wrecked in the process. Considering the wait time we had on that order, I hope it destroyed whatever bent it. :/ It took them nearly 3 months to fill that order, and another 2 1/2 to remake the replacement. That size isn't what you'd normally find as a shelved piece of inventory, and foundries don't just stop their regular production orders to fill special orders in odd sizes. 

The boss was sooooo angry about that, let me tell you! Nearly 6 months behind schedule on fulfilling our orders... 


Ok, back on topic


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

My SR package arrived today and immediately it became a family event. My son Reichen ( the little demon) and my daughter Anastasia (the witch in training) made me wait outside to open my SR gift, then refused to let me open the box. They took turns ripping off the paper and the tape then they opened the box togather. My son immediately fell in love with the rat, and all the spiders inside. He is sleeping with the rat tonight because it is a baby and it needs him. My daughter claimed the skull lantern and is using it as her night light this evening. They wanted to tear into the decorated envelopes but I told them I wanted to wait until after a few photos. As we read the envelopes we realized that there was one for each of them. They were ecstatic and I finally got a package to open on my own too. In it was a great pair of red devil hands. It was the perfect excuse to add two more devils to the underworld this year. We all love our gifts.





































Thank You Secret Reaper


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Seeing the SR gifts still being posted is so exciting for those of us waiting for ours. I just love popping in here to check on things. Nice gifts there and the kids are so cute!!!!


----------



## SimplyJenn (Jul 29, 2010)

Catatonic, THANK YOU SO MUCH for the gifts! WOW, you really know how to shop, I SUPER LOVE EVERYTHING! I will post pics as soon as I can, but it will be a few days. What's an added bonus, is that the paper you packed it in, is really very cool as well. I would love to know where you got it. I am going to try to use it when I create one of my little guys. If I get to making them, I will post pics for that too, but that will be a while.  

Super excited. BTW I already have my jack-o-lantern's plugged in.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I WAS REAPED! I WAS REAPED! And wouldn't you know, I can't find my camera anywhere! And I don't have one of them there fancy phones with camera and internet access! Will post pics once I find it.

*I LOVE my gifts so much. My reaper really did her research and even included a little package for my daughter and treats for my little kitten, Candy Corn!! She made me a spell book and I love it so much!!! And a candle that smells soooo good with a picture of Coraline on it. Y'all know I love Coraline And a really neat blood bottle that looks very creepy and rustic. Oh! I wish I could find my camera!!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

When we got our free engagement rings they told us Tungsten was extremely hard BUT, if you hit it against something like brick or dropped it on concrete it would shatter like glass.


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

MHooch said:


> Mandy, I make mine by running black and orange paper through our shredder. That way you can make as little or as much as you want.[/SIZE]



That's a good idea Hooch!



IshWitch said:


> I posted a how-to so long ago I can't find it! LOL But pretty much the same. I use a gallon jug to put the mask on and rarely pad. But that is because of the rain, the newspaper gets so wet and heavy. They really are fun to make and with a hood, hair or hat, really easy to use those simple face masks on. Also can add some little shoes to truly make them a tomato cage monster!


Oh cool! Thanks for the tips.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Growler said:


> When we got our free engagement rings they told us Tungsten was extremely hard BUT, if you hit it against something like brick or dropped it on concrete it would shatter like glass.


See, now when I bought my husband's wedding band, also Tungsten, they told us the only way to break it, is if it was hit in a certain way


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Check this out: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tungsten

About 3/4 of the way down they do a little blurb on rings but, not much. Interesting that it resists scratches, and be used for military projectiles but, could shatter if dropped. Guess it all matters with what other chemicals it's mixed with.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

kallie and SimplyJenn, how exciting! I can't wait to see your pics. A spell book. Oh, Iwould love one!!!! 

I found two of those decorator like open books recently at thrift stores. You know the ones that are painted gold and have a picture and quote on the "open page". I am going to try to Modge Podge a new pic and a spell on in for a sort of spell book. Then yesterday I found a neat wood bIBLE holder stand that will be a great way to display oneof them.

Maybe today is MY DAY to be reaped. I am home all day decorating....


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

Just tracked my victims package it shows to be out for delivery in their town so they should have it today can't wait to see if they like it and if it made the trip in tact....


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

MissMandy said:


> See, now when I bought my husband's wedding band, also Tungsten, they told us the only way to break it, is if it was hit in a certain way


Why you wanting to know how to break his wedding ring?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe it is mine!!!!! Deliver....deliver....deliver....deliver!


Today is the first day I have had time to devote to decorating. I am sweating in the heat spreading webs and hauling things in from the screened porch. Sheesh, I have so much stuff. DH took a nap and I was running my legs off sneaking in all the sacks and boxes of new stuff from the back of my SUV and from the hidden stashes all over the house and garage. HeHee, he tried to make me promise not to go nuts again since we already have tons. But, a ghoul has to shop. LOL


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It wasn't mine from Alabama, but I have been reaped!!!!! All the way from Chicago! 










I have to wait on the niece and daughter to get home to open. So, in the next two hours they will probably be coming to take me away to the funny farm. Ha Ha


Thank you Secret Reaper! I will be back with pics and details.


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Maybe it is mine!!!!! Deliver....deliver....deliver....deliver!
> 
> 
> Today is the first day I have had time to devote to decorating. I am sweating in the heat spreading webs and hauling things in from the screened porch. Sheesh, I have so much stuff. DH took a nap and I was running my legs off sneaking in all the sacks and boxes of new stuff from the back of my SUV and from the hidden stashes all over the house and garage. HeHee, he tried to make me promise not to go nuts again since we already have tons. But, a ghoul has to shop. LOL


So Im not the only one who "sneaks" in new things lol!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> Why you wanting to know how to break his wedding ring?


LOL I'm just saying the jewlery store we got it from told us differently. But I do hate the damn thing! It looks like a big ole bolt on his finger


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

purpleferrets3 said:


> So Im not the only one who "sneaks" in new things lol!


i dont sneak things in... i just dont always divulge all my purchases immediately. then later, when he questions it, i can honestly say ' it was in my closet'. 

thank god for walk in closets hubbys dont walk into! LOLOLOL


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

MissMandy said:


> LOL I'm just saying the jewlery store we got it from told us differently. But I do hate the damn thing! It looks like a big ole bolt on his finger


whyd you get him one you dont like? 

we dont have any - well, i do have a set but only wear it when im out without him (like out with friends or whatever). wedding rings arent really a japanese custom so he's never worn his really, and i dont wear much jewelry anyways so it means little to me LOLOL. i have a necklace he bought me that means far more than my wedding rings. lol


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

My turn to post pictures! Thanks to my secret reaper! All the items are lovely and will be a great addition to my haunt. I made an album in my profile and I'll post a couple here. Happy Halloween!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> whyd you get him one you dont like?
> 
> we dont have any - well, i do have a set but only wear it when im out without him (like out with friends or whatever). wedding rings arent really a japanese custom so he's never worn his really, and i dont wear much jewelry anyways so it means little to me LOLOL. i have a necklace he bought me that means far more than my wedding rings. lol


He got to pick out his ring, I got to pick out mine


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

ahhh ok. 

my poor hubby hasnt gotten to pick out anything on his own for ohhh 15 years or so  LOLOLOLOL


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pumpkinprincess, great stuff, I LOVE that photo of the statue


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Pumpkin princess, I also love that picture. Great gifts. I got reaped today too!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Ta da! The moment that I have been waiting for---the opening of the Secret Reaper package. Man, it was worth the wait. I LOVE EVERYTHING. I am so into witches things and have to admit that the area that should be the easiest to do is where my stuff is lacking the most---until now. I love seeing all the witches bottles, but have never really taken time to do any and I am cheap. (blush) When I find bottles ready made, I oogle and drool over them but decide that I can make them so much cheaper and then I don't get around to it. 

Well, my wonderful SR Darkabeus, took care of me in that area. Looky at what I got:















































Wow, I am so happy. (doing the witchy dance) I received a wonderful day brightener that included a fabulous wooden box with a wicked eyeball on top. It has a hinged lid and inside had a pumpkin that holds a small candle, several candle, a skelly trinket, and a pouch of hemlock or something. It is FABULOUS! There are six wonderful bottles with labels and corks or lids. One says Hexing Powder. Another says Zombie Repellent, another is Mystic Tincture, and one for Mummy Dust. A larger green bottle is labeled Slug Cream and the big orange one is Spider Juice. 

I will have the best witches cabinet this year. Thank you so much!!!!

There was also a unique LED candle ion purple that features a witch riding on her broom. My sisters and 2 nieces are purple nuts, so I will have to threaten them to not touch this one!!!!

There was also a great long stem Halloweeen skeleton head. It is such a nice addition to the items. There was also a Spirit donation bag.

Thanks, Darkabeus! I feel like a child at Christmas. I love everything.

Thank you so much. I will keep you in my thoughts in prayers and hope that things get better on your homefront.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

MissMandy,

I love the image you give on the ring. A buddy of ours got Tungsten for his wedding ring and I was thinking well that seems to fit since he is an engineer.  Then when we picked out our wedding rings we spent so much they gave us Tungsten rings as our engagement rings. We got to pick any of the designs we wanted but, it still looks big and blocky. Though so do our wedding rings, except in gold with diamonds. We would never be able to wear the two on one finger. 

On topic now: Love the photos of what people are getting! I really wish I had the "craftiness" the people on here have.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

@ printersdevil... LUV the bottles & jars!!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, Printers, I am so diggin' those bottles. And that box is wicked!


@Growler, some I've seen aren't that bad looking. But the one hubby picked out.....ugh. Looks like he just grabbed it out of a tool box


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, Miss Mandy, I can't keep my eyes off them. DH asked me if I was going to get back up and decorate or just sit here starin at them! LOL

The box is gorgeous!!! What a treasure.


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

PrintersD, I love that box with the eyeball!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

I've been reaped! Woohoo! And my reaper rocks! First of all, the packaging is a super sweet skull and bones reusable bag! I cannot wait for the bagger at Publix to get a gander at it... And the loot is sweet! The spider is huge and stands on its own, and the witch's eyes light and up she makes noise! I would have had the pictures up about half an hour ago, but my daughter (that's part of her in one of the photos) took about that long playing with, er, ahh, artfully arranging everything for the photo.

Thank you SO MUCH Secret Reaper! You brought a LOT of Halloween joy into what was a really long day! I vow (witch's honor) to put everything to good use. The pirate skull and the "Enter if you dare" skull sign are in my hubby's man cave (he's a Bucs fan, so the pirate skull decor fits right in), the Poison sign is in the bar with the labels and light strand, the witch and spider will go to the office, the rat and half-skelly are in one of the bathrooms, the mini-pumpkins and the Halloween sign will fit in wonderfully with the pumpkin carving piece that I am creating this year for my Halloweentown, and I am now eyeballing spots to place the 2 wall decor pieces, the face-changing picture, and the creepy cloth.

oh, and the cookies... mmm cookies. I love the Universal monsters, and those cookies aren't even available (that I know of) here in Ga. You Rock! I think I'll spread the tablecloth out in the living room and have Universal Monster cookies for desert...


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

madame_mcspanky said:


> PrintersD, I love that box with the eyeball!


Totally agree, that is a one of a kind wicked keepsake!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

On the subject of Tungsten, without giving a full dissertation. Jewelry grade Tungsten (usually tungsten carbide, and not pure tungsten btw) has many impurities which make it a very brittle substance (low malleability) which makes it more prone to shattering on impacts. Also note that, this grade used in jewelry is unsuitable for industrial applications. In that jewelry grade, with respect to terms of purity, is actually medium purity in contrast to what is available in industrial usage. Eg: In metallurgical terms, the 24k gold, Sterling Silver...whichever jewelry metal really. Is best reduced to it's base numbers of purity by denominations of what is referred to as the "N" purity scale to explain the differeneces. Fine jewelry grade is 99.925% purity, or in the scientific notation, denoted by "3N". Or three 9's. ie: 99.9%. 

To most people, this is considered high purity. In terms of current metallurgy, it's not very high purity at all. The current highest available purity scales up to 8N purity, or 99.999999% purity in layman's terms. This purity drastically changes the properties that a material exhibits in various types of tests. High purity tungsten is much more ductile than what is found in lower grades, though it can be improved w/ the addition of alloying with rhenium. All of which changes substantially dependent on the alloy used, when ductile-brittle transition temperature (DBTT), nil ductility temperature (NDT), or nil ductility transition temperature of a specific metal are taken into account. Other substances can be alloyed to change these properties drastically, dependent on the properties desired. High quality alloys remove those impurities that would typically be found in jewelry grade metals, then high purity substances are added to the purified metal to create the alloys. The processes required are very expensive, and technically difficult to achieve. Think of a inert argon atmosphere as used as in a computer "clean" room. Then apply that to an entire smelting factory environment, with all of the workers encased in sealed bio suits and having a fresh air supply being pumped to them. Hence, that is why you can buy and oz. of jewelry grade sterling silver for +/- $40, and 7N purity silver will run you about +/- $2000


The terms of strength are subjectively applied to hardness, surface hardness, abrasive resistance, ductility, malleability, brittleness, bending, toughness, elasticity, and plasticity. There are ofc, many different ways of measuring these parameters such as: durometers, ductility machines, and others. Most don't realize the amount of factors that go into determining a materials strength, and that extremely high measurements in one, is a direct causation of the loss in another category. Long story short, in order to save time...and not bore you to death w/ details. Typically, very hard/surface hard substances are also very brittle substances. However, this isn't always the case when super alloy's are taken into account. 

If you'd like expound more on the subject, feel free to pm me because this post is so off topic it's ridiculous


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I got reaped! LOVE THE SKULLS! So detailed, I never seen thoses skulls before! Thank you to my secret Reaper! They will look great in my haunt! 
PS: My wife loved the hanging witch too!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

osenator said:


> View attachment 89836
> 
> I got reaped! LOVE THE SKULLS! So detailed, I never seen thoses skulls before! Thank you to my secret Reaper! They will look great in my haunt!
> PS: My wife loved the hanging witch too!


yay for skulls and more skulls! you can never have too many!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what a day of SR arrivals. A lot of us are smiling tonight. Bethene, the number is going down, down, down of those waiting for the Reaper to cometh!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

printersdevil said:


> The box is gorgeous!!! What a treasure.


That box ROCKS!!  You lucky little witch you!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

_testing....1,2,3....testing_

Here's some pictures of my victim's reaper gifts. Peeweepinson already posted a link but......I just made my first HF album _ever_ with my first digital camera _ever_, and want to see if I can post pictures from the album. Here goes: 

errr.......*help* how do I find my album pics?  It so sucks being technically challenged.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tanna, copy the BB code for each pic and paste it on here


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

so, go to my album on another window then back to my post? can't I find it while I'm posting? cuz if I can...I can't. 

Take Two:

Like this?


















and peewee's son had his own SR:


----------



## Paulaween (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay I have been remiss in posting my wonderfully fab... Reaper gift. I love it are we allowed yet to state who made it? I just love it and The person who made it for me really got me from my somewhat limited likes and dislikes!!! It is truely amazing and I want to thank you again. this is our favorite indooor decoration now!!! and I am sure will be for some time to come...I have never uploaded a image yet so I hope I do this correctly
URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/89/img3172m.jpg/]







[/URL]
If it shoows up my gift was the Poe book, skull and raven...Pvc candles, Gorgeous Raven black quill type feathers... a base to raise the height on one of the candles and the mask of red death.( which I have over a walgreens skull at the moment)tattered pages of manuscript with ink spilled from a jar carlessly spilled in a moment of utter terror at the sound of rapping...rapping at my door..............
did I mention I love it....
THANKS REAPER!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Paulaween, how wonderful. I have a good friend who is a Poe lover. She would have a fit for your stuff!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i got reaped yesterday. i thought, if printer doesn't get reaped, i'll still be her rescue reaper. glad you got reaped, nice score. 
so i couldn't sleep all night, excited because the house i made an offer on was at terms and i was going over to sign papers and pay the earnest fee. of course i went to the post office first. as i went through the door, the post master said, "you have a package and put it on the counter. as soon as i saw it i saw some halloween stickers and knew it was my package. so i grabbed it and as soon as i got in my van i opened it. first thing i saw was a card and lots of tissue paper. i opened the card and it said it gave a little of both the adams family and the mad lab i was doing this year. everything was individually wrapped. i needed to get going so i wouldn't be late. at least i could quickly unwrap one gift. 
my box...........................................................there was such cool tissue paper, i'm saving it. i'll use it next year in my reaper package. 















so it was 3 ravens, i already have 2. this is great, someone posted a tree they set up with lots of crows and a tape behind making crowing noises. with 5 crows i can do this. so i headed off. when i got to the first town and hit their first stop light, i unwrapped another while waiting for the green light. 4 creepy cloths, something i use every year and can always put more to good use. so now i'm hitting stop lights and unwrapping gifts at each one. lol. 2 big spiders, already have 2 smaller versions. they now have parents. 13 long stem roses, just beautiful, 3 long stemmed goblets in black with words written on them [venom, vampire blood, spider venom, witches brew], these will be perfect on a table setting. 3 lenticular photos, i love these, i have some already, i plan on making a family gallery of creepy photos. these are perfect for that. 4 squeaking rats, i believe i have 2 already. the place will be overrun with rats. that ought to put the squimish into some. a minature tombstone, i'm going to put that out in my flower garden along side my gargoyles. a skeleton candle holder, i haven't decided if i want that in the lab on a desk, or in the family room on a table. stethoscope, perfect for the mad lab. a pack of 6 test tubes, a very nice home made test tube holder, i really like these, the holder is so cool. a skeleton head with color changing googly eyeballs, very kid friendly and i don't have a skelly head like this. very cool. and 2 mad scientists Design A Room. would you believe it, i wanted to get these, i just didn't because i was to lazy to order them. i love love love these.















and the very best, and the last i opened, a lab coat already broken in. 








reaper, a fabulous job. i love everything. these are items that will fit my theme perfectly. Thanks


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

printersdevil said:


> View attachment 89817


That eyeball box is really neat and creepy! I want one


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Tannasgach said:


> so, go to my album on another window then back to my post? can't I find it while I'm posting? cuz if I can...I can't.
> 
> Take Two:
> 
> ...


There ya go! Your vic got some awesome goodies


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah, she was easy - Edgar Allen Poe - I could have kept going and going....

Yay! I'm finally creeping into the 21st century.


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

OMG, even more awesome gifts. You guys are amazing with all of your crafts, builds, ideas, etc. I love this forum!!!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Printers Devil LOOOOOOOOOOVE the purple witch candle! purple, glitter, all my favorites So glad everyone is receiving such fabulous halloween treats!*


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

I've been reaped by the best reaper ever! Check this out!









Kinda dark, but here's the inside 








More pics
















THANK YOU SO MUCH REAPER! I love it!!!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Wow Scarebear, that is some beautiful work you got there!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, awesome Scarebear!


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Growler, Don't worry too much about craftiness, you have GOOD TASTE. Thanks again for the gift . If you have pictures of my gift, feel free to post them so everyone can see what great taste you have.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! That is awesome ScareBear!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow,. love , lve , love these gifts! too many to mention, I try to remember as I go along, but am over whelmed by them alll


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hallo, you're a riot - opening your gifts as your driving rofl, and quite a lot of gifts to open too!! 

Scarebear - Awesome gift!! Absolutely amazing!!


----------



## Rxtorres (Sep 28, 2011)

Scarebear said:


> I've been reaped by the best reaper ever! Check this out!
> 
> View attachment 90043
> 
> ...


OMG...that is soo great! what a great gift..who ever did this is super talented.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

Scarebear, absolutely love the gift.


----------



## Spooky Chef (Aug 14, 2008)

If my reaper would like to come forward and reveal him/herself that is totally fine with me, but I will let them make that decision. I know if I made something that cool I would totally want everyone to know I made it!!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

My reapee said thank you and said she loved everything and would post pictures later. Hopefully will get to that because I would like to make sure everything made it in one piece cause it had to go a long way and through customs. 

Everyone has received some awesome gifts and it always gives me even more ideas to build on my stuff. Can't wait to decorate my office for the first time this year too!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Oct 18, 2008)

Scarebear,

I'm glad you enjoyed your mailbox, thanks for the kind words (btw, everyone, it's a mailbox in case you weren't sure!). I posted a how-to on how it was constructed on that "other" forum if you're interested in seeing it through its stages of construction. Then again, maybe the mystery of it all is better.

Cheers,
Rich


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok I loved everything my secret reaper sent me and it has all found a perfect place in my home now!

First the box! AMAZING!!!! 
A love of all things Edward Gorey has been a tradition in my family for many years started by my grandmother. 
So when this box came my heart skipped a beat! Every side has a wonderful piece of his art.

View attachment 90222










A lovely note form my reaper with a Halloween poem attached. Straight into a scrap book sleeve perfect!









These framed images look amazing in my Bat-Room with the purple lighting. 








The glitter skull is sitting on the shelf in my living room, the garland is in my"Gothic Haunted Study". My son took the little skull and put it on his bike, The Crow is in the hall with the rest of his murder, the glitter spiders I may use those in my invitations this year or scrapbook them, and little battery candles I go through those like mad so I could never have enough!








The tombstones are so beautiful! The big ones will go in the cemetery out side. The smaller size I use indoors mixed in with other gothic decor they look so great.








Thank you Secret Reaper for everything! You did a perfect Job I am so Happy
Love it !!!


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

Love the framed images Mizerella!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great gifts , Mizerella!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Good stuff there Mizerella! I love the framed pics!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Many thanks to gromit05, my Seceret Reaper. I know it took me forever to post my pictures, I revieved my package long ago, but I lost my cord to download my pictures. I found it this week so here goes...










I was so blown away! I'm doing a Day of the Dead display this year, and she made me three bouquets of tissue paper flowers, just beautiful. And she sent me a Papel Picado to hang with the display. It will look fantastic. And best of all....










Evil Annie, for my Nasty Nursery. She is the greatest. I can't believe how much work you put into her. I love all of her, but check out the VooDoo Doll with pins in her. And the Teddy Bear missing an eye. Devil ducks. So much thought and detail went into it. I love it! My daughter was visiting when I opened the box. She said "You're Secret Reaper must have been a woman. No man would put this much into it." lol Sorry men of halloweenforum. She hasn't seen the nice work you guys do. I' want to say Thank You again to gromit05. You're the greatest!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

scareme, love Evil Annie!! love the details, like you said,, the voo doo doll,,,, and the teddy,,, gromit05, you have a great eye for detail!!! and the tissue flowers, they will be a great addition to a day of the dead party


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, what a gift! I know that all those doing the nurseries/day cares will be in awe of Evil Annie.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

That doll creeps me out. /shivers. 




Still waiting patiently to be reaped.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

Please continue to post pictures, everyone! I know many have received their gifts, like my victim, and haven't posted! I would love to see more loot!


----------



## Dead_Girl (Aug 29, 2009)

My victim hasn't posted yet either...I hope he liked his stuff...


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

I've been REAPED!

My reaper put together a BOO-tiful flower arrangment including a jillion roses, gory organs, little skulls, LED candles and etc.


















It makes me want to finish my coffin, because it would look great on top of a box. Thank You so much Secret Reaper, you obviously put a lot of work and thought into my gift.

 now I just have to figure out who you are.

Thanks,
TheEighthPlague


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

wow, that is awesome!! dang,, something else to add to the I want to make it list, it grows ever longer!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Finally! I'm now posting pixies of my wonderful, wonderful Reaper gift! My Secret Reaper did a fantastic job with picking out my gifts, she is so generous too! I absolutely love everything!
I'm decorating my new 7ft tree with the cute ornaments she sent (had to upgrade to 7ft as the smaller tree didn't suffice!). Many thanks Dream Gaz! You're awesome!










Awesome decorated box! 








My wonderful gifts!


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

TheEighthPlague said:


> I've been REAPED!
> 
> My reaper put together a BOO-tiful flower arrangment including a jillion roses, gory organs, little skulls, LED candles and etc.
> 
> ...


I wish the picture did it justice. When he opened his S.R. package, I had an excuse to clean off the table and put a table cloth out and display his gift. It's huge and very, very cool.


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

The Red Hallows said:


> I wish the picture did it justice ... It's huge and very, very cool.


In the picture of the box, you can see my shoe, I wear a size 13 which is exactly a foot long. And this thing FILLED the box. It is huge, and awesome!


----------



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

Halloween Creature was my Reaper this year and I am so happy with my happy box of Halloween fun! Here's a photo!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

sweetnscary, LOVE those potion bottles, very unique! very nice gifts!


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

Oops double post...Forum not being user friendly right now


----------



## Brimstonewitch (Aug 23, 2009)

I was reaped yesterday! WOOT WOOT! I couldn't be happier! I got all kinds of goodies to go along with our swamp theme and can't wait to get them incorporated to the plan. Everything was PERFECT!! BIG thank you to my Reaper Hauntfordad *hugs*


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweet gifts all! I can't wait for my victim to get her gift, I'll warn you now...bring another pair of undies! You'll need them!


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

I just LOVE the casket flowers. Never thought of a casket flower topper. Everyone did a great job on their reaper gifts this year!!!!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Eighth-Plague - that bouquet is awesome!!!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

I still have not received mine..but glad to see people happy with their gifts lol..

That box with the Halloween stickers or what not on it is nice..reminds me of decorating boxes as a child for some reason lol..


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

I am new to the forum - what is this? Looks awesome!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

RedThreadDIY said:


> I am new to the forum - what is this? Looks awesome!


It is a gift exchange like Secret Santa. We do it every year here on the Forum. Everyone is given a person to secretly buy for. Gifts are shipped and we all get a wonderful Halloween surprise. This thread is to show what you have received from your Secret Reaper. There is another thread for a second group doing the same thing if your interested in getting in on the fun.


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh! That is so cool! I've done craft swaps before (I used to own diyscene.com, but we had to stop it because it was too overwhelming to keep up with!) and I also do swaps on GardenWeb with seeds during Christmas. I'm excited and I hope I can join in!


----------



## Hearts1003 (Aug 23, 2010)

Wow everyone! I've got a huge to make/shopping list now. Lol


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

As y'all know I misplaced my camera, so my reaper, purpleferrets3, posted her pics of my gifts. 

These two amazing things weren't the only things in the box. There was a little package full of Halloween crafts for my daughter and a bag of treats for my kitten, Candy Corn, a bones and finger ice tray and a really cool Coraline candle that purpfleferrets doesn't have a pic of. 

Here's a link to her album with my HAMAZING gifts! I love, love love the book!!

http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/purpleferrets3-albums-my-reapee.html


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

kallie said:


> ...
> Here's a link to her album with my HAMAZING gifts! I love, love love the book!!
> 
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/purpleferrets3-albums-my-reapee.html


Oh wow, that is a really cool book! Another idea to steal!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

These may have been last minute mailings, but they are awesome gifts. That book looks fantastic Kallie and so does the bottle.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kallie, i think that is so nice you giving her the recognition she deserves. everyone works hard at this, and it's nice to be raved about. you've always been sweet i know.


----------



## nmcnary17 (Aug 19, 2010)

Finally got my pictures uploaded. Thank you! Thank you! As you can see I already have the spider haning up.


----------



## ajbanz (Mar 30, 2008)

That is one HUGE spider. Love it.!!


----------



## murtisha (Aug 9, 2005)

"Everyone has received such awesome and unique stuff... I swear the SR this year, folks are either extremely savvy shoppers, really crafty - or both!"

Yeah I was gonna say..isn't there a $20 limit? LOL! I might have to join in on this next year.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> kallie, i think that is so nice you giving her the recognition she deserves. everyone works hard at this, and it's nice to be raved about. you've always been sweet i know.


Oh thank you so much! I think sometimes I can come of as a turd with my opinions. I hope not. I like to think that i'm sweet. Most people tell me I am. But I'm like a cute lil cup cake with fire crackers inside


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

nmcnary17 said:


> Finally got my pictures uploaded. Thank you! Thank you! As you can see I already have the spider haning up.
> 
> View attachment 90746
> View attachment 90747
> ...



Whoa look at that spida!!


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

kallie said:


> As y'all know I misplaced my camera, so my reaper, purpleferrets3, posted her pics of my gifts.
> 
> These two amazing things weren't the only things in the box. There was a little package full of Halloween crafts for my daughter and a bag of treats for my kitten, Candy Corn, a bones and finger ice tray and a really cool Coraline candle that purpfleferrets doesn't have a pic of.
> 
> ...


Im so glad you liked everything. I had a hard time giving up that spellbook when it was finished  I really liked how the bats turned out on the spine.


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

murtisha said:


> "Everyone has received such awesome and unique stuff... I swear the SR this year, folks are either extremely savvy shoppers, really crafty - or both!"
> 
> Yeah I was gonna say..isn't there a $20 limit? LOL! I might have to join in on this next year.


well, i think after halloween clearance is the place ot start for next year. And if you do any crafts, that is awesome coz those are truly one of a kinds. I think it's ok to also send things you have loved but no longer use...some of these things are no longer available and I personally would love some of them. Ya never know.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have no pictures yet, but I have been reaped with the most amazing wonderful gift!! it is a crawling, raising zombie, made by Raven's Hollow Cemetery!! he was totally right in saying he hoped I;d have depends on!!! I am so excited to show it off at my campgrounds this week end and next !!! Thank you so very much, it warms the cockles of my little heart!~~ Seriously guys, this thing rocks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

<- Is veeeery happy! You wouldn't believe how long it took that stain to dry over acrylic paint! Seriously! 


OMG this forum doesn't like typed shortcuts on multi-smileys... So much easier to spam : & D than click on the list


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

Couldn't wait to get home and post of pic of my amazing gift. 

Handmade (tatting I believe)....spider lace....honestly, the picture really just doesn't do it justice. (I put a folded white tablecloth under it to show it off. )

The amount of time that it had to take to make this really touches me. My reaper did her homework...I can't imagine just HOW she knew a spider would be perfect. I keep going back and looking at it to see the amazing workmanship.

Oh..and also included was a copy of 'A Girl's best Friend' By Wednesday Addams. Love it!

Now..how to display? I think framing is in order....anyone comes near it they could lose a limb! LOL

Thank you ..thank you..thank you!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

All these gifts are so amazing. Araniella, your reaper does nice handiwork. Bethene, can't wait to see that zombie. On my front doorstep. In a box.


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Araniella said:


> Couldn't wait to get home and post of pic of my amazing gift.
> 
> Handmade (tatting I believe)....spider lace....honestly, the picture really just doesn't do it justice. (I put a folded white tablecloth under it to show it off. )
> 
> ...


I've always wanted to learn how to tat, but now I Have to learn how to tat. I love that piece.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nmc, you do not realize from the hanging picture how big that spider is. glad you had the cute little guy model it. whoa, that is one big spider. another cute little guy displaying the jar. i like the way the jar is done up. very nice presents.
purple, i'm glad you posted a pic of the book. i think those bats are a extremely nice touch.
aran, that is beautiful work. i would frame it too. just beautiful


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

Witchful Thinking said:


> Because of the sheer number of people this year I don't think they are planning on doing a second reaper...I need to go back near the end of sign up but I think I remember bethene saying that. She did a fantastic job putting this record secret reaper together though!


We do love our secret reapers that for sure. I'm appreciatative to Bethene for doing the first and for AJ picking up #2. I'm just happy I caught the first sign up and glad to be doing the second one, too. Lovin' it, and can't wait for victim #2. Counting down days for the next time to reap!!!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

purpleferrets3 said:


> Im so glad you liked everything. I had a hard time giving up that spellbook when it was finished  I really liked how the bats turned out on the spine.


Yep as soon as I opened it I couldn't_* believe*_ that someone would part with that! I'm so grateful! I love it soooo much!! Thank you, thank you


----------



## purpleferrets3 (Jun 20, 2008)

kallie said:


> Yep as soon as I opened it I couldn't_* believe*_ that someone would part with that! I'm so grateful! I love it soooo much!! Thank you, thank you


I was so worried you wouldnt like it  Thank you Kallie for all the kind words. Makes me so      that you like it. I hope you and your family have the best Halloween Ever!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Araniella said:


> Couldn't wait to get home and post of pic of my amazing gift.
> 
> Handmade (tatting I believe)....spider lace....honestly, the picture really just doesn't do it justice. (I put a folded white tablecloth under it to show it off. )
> 
> ...


Looking at the picture I can tell you it is crocheted using a method called filet crochet.


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

OH...never heard of that! Thanks..most 'tatting' that I've seen was a bit 'curlier' if that makes sense...but I couldn't figure out what it was, or how it was done. 

Either way...it's super-cool!



Ghouliet said:


> Looking at the picture I can tell you it is crocheted using a method called filet crochet.


----------



## RedThreadDIY (Sep 15, 2011)

O.M.G. That spider is FREAKIN' AMAZING! That is so cool!!! I am amazed with the book too. Just wow. Jealous of everyone's gifts!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Wow, another round of awesome gifts. THere is a ton of talent here. You guys/gals rock!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

RedThreadDIY said:


> O.M.G. That spider is FREAKIN' AMAZING! That is so cool!!! I am amazed with the book too. Just wow. Jealous of everyone's gifts!


Have you signed up for the 2nd SR? there's still time.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I was REAPED! I came home from work and Slim was holding something in his lap.....


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

I found my weapon of choice...


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

djkeebz said:


> View attachment 91099
> I was REAPED! I came home from work and Slim was holding something in his lap.....


ok, i had to chortle at the pic of slim holding the box.


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

Once it was opened, here is what I see!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

And all the goodies spread out to see! Thank You so much secret reaper!


----------



## djkeebz (Oct 1, 2005)

There was no name, but my leet haxor skills tell me the box came from upstate New York, and I think I know who it may be! Please post if you want, so I will know for sure.....


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

very cool gifts, djkeebz, love the tombstone! 
wow, Love the spider creation too, I agree with Ghoulette, it is fillet crochet, can't do it well but know what it is,, and I have alot of tatting from my grandma, and it is thicker, or something,,,, but it is gorgeous!


----------



## Araniella (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll have to repost another pic..or change my pic...it's actually upside down. In my haste to snap-and-post and trying to get the pic do it justice I turned it over.

On the opposite side the red comes through in the eyes and in an hour glass pattern. Fillet crochet has been confirmed. I had never seen it before....or perhaps I had but hadn't given it much thought.


----------



## greaseballs80 (Sep 25, 2009)

Come on people, let's see more pictures.


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

greaseballs80 said:


> Come on people, let's see more pictures.


I'll post mine as soon as I get reaped.


----------



## sikntwizted (Oct 26, 2007)

Had a beat up box sitting on my Jeep today. 



























Love this little thing.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

So I've finally had some time to sit down and get my pics together from what I had received from my SR. I have no idea who they are, but I wanted to say thank you again for the wonderful gifts!

I got home from running some errands, and there was no mistaking who this box was for:









Once DD was down for her nap, I opened it excitedly. Inside, was an inflatable ghost/Jack o' lantern, a creepy mask, Gizmo's head, a pretty choker, a tea-light house, color-drip candle, flicker bulbs, a skull black-light bulb, some cool witchy bottles, and spider webbing. 


















































And to join in with the kitty inspection squad, this is one of my cats, Branwen:









Ophelia


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

how do i enter into this ?


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

hippieman, 

http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/109052-secret-reaper-group-ii-signup-here.html

awesome stuff guys...i am LOVING the pics


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for the help


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

sikntwisted, I love the statue and I sooooo need those green lights.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool stuff there ophelia. The box is fantastic and witchy bottles. I love it!


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

Just got home from vacation...and I have to say I totally feel for those whom live in Europe (there really is not much of anything for halloween there)

I FINALLY got to get my secret reaper gift, was so excited to get home and open it (first thing I did when I walked in)! My in-laws had it at their house for the 3 weeks we were away.

I LOVE it!...love love love it.

I will post pictures in a lil bit....


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

Pictures:






































Love it all...thank you secret Reaper....the spoon is my favorite!

Now I need to ensure I make Sally's 'recipe' book....if only I could make more hours in a day....


----------



## Halloween_Queen (Sep 20, 2008)

I got reaped today =) I believe I was patient enough ^__^










I got two black cats that I adore, and a ghost tree inflatable that is absolutely awesome!! Thank you secret reaper who ever you are!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool looking cats and inflatable. Worth the wait!


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Cool looking cats and inflatable. Worth the wait!


Ooooog yes, I love it all!


----------



## rockplayson (Jun 7, 2008)

Great gifts everyone! As soon as my computer stops being a piece of poo I'll upload pictures of my awesome stuff.  Until then I'll tell you what I got.

1) A very haunted beautifull picture of a barn. (taken by my reaper)
2)Halloween pencils
3)A double feature horror dvd
4)Two halloween witch candy pez dispensers. 
5) Two Rubber Duckys
6) Two awesome stamps. 
7) A homemade creation (a spiecmen captured in a box)
8) 12 paper lanterns
9)two mice
10)creppy cloth
11) a skull with cool eyes

Also my computer is being lame so it's hard to go back and view old threads. Have we reveled who are reapers are?


----------



## RunawayOctober (Jul 3, 2011)

Woohoo! My turn! My reaper did a wonderful job and everything is perfect.  Don't mind any of the background mess. 









































































I love it all, most everything has already found a home, and the cape gloves and ring will be perfect with my new costume! Thank you Reaper. You rock!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

runawayO, all your stuff is awesome but the cape and gloves are DE-Vine!


----------



## Angelique_NM (Aug 6, 2010)

RunawayOctober very nice gift  I love the bottle


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Agreed, that bottle is the real score in that!  Very nice all around Runaway!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

rockplayson said:


> Great gifts everyone! As soon as my computer stops being a piece of poo I'll upload pictures of my awesome stuff.  Until then I'll tell you what I got.
> 
> 1) A very haunted beautifull picture of a barn. (taken by my reaper)
> 2)Halloween pencils
> ...


I'm so glad you liked everything. I had a lot of fun putting it all together. I hope you can use some of it in your haunt. Hope your computer is less lame soon too.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

great gifts every one!! 
love the purple witches bottle!

and the cape,, wow,, gorgeous!

well, I used my great gift from Ravens Hollow Cemetery this past week end, hope to figure out pictures, and took a video of it, it was a big hit,, every one loved it, AND it scared 2 dogs, one in particular,, cracked me up, kept barking at it,, stalked, snuck up on it, and if the owner tugged the lease a bit,, he jumped about a foot in the air and barked some more,,, it was so funny!! and one dog barked at it, and then would only walk on the other side of the road from it !! I do so love it~


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Heheh! *Evil little laugh*  Sounds like you had a blast!  I'm glad you enjoy it so much, and the dogs...lol!


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*WOW I cant believe there are still gifts coming in! Love seeing all the great pics of everyones gifts!!*


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

rocks, hope you can post pics soon. i look forward to seeing your gifts. hqueen, i like your cape, but i've never seen gloves like that before. they look georgous.
so there were as i believe 7 not reaped out of what, 160. now we are down to what? _? last year wasn't there 6 not reaped out of a lot less? although too bad there are any left behind. bethie, as always, you do a very fine job. and to all you reapees that raved about your gifts and posted pictures, you know how to make your reapers feel good. we all try, some just don't have the money others do. so what might be $1.00 to some might be the same as $10.00 to another. and homemade gifts take a lot of time so that should be worth something. they may not cost as much, but account for the time and love put into them. so hope everyone puts good value on what they got.


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

OK, where are all the pictures? 150+ reapers, there should be some serious photos here!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> OK, where are all the pictures? 150+ reapers, there should be some serious photos here!


Sorry Br1mston3....some of us are still waiting.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, I am bad by not posting a pic of my wonderful gift, hope to have a vid of it next week, am leaving again tomorrow for the last camping trip of the year, and will have it set up again,, will get even more pics of it, and use the best one!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

badgirl said:


> Sorry Br1mston3....some of us are still waiting.


Really sorry to hear that, hope you get reaped or rescued soon!


----------



## hurricanegame (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah I'm waiting as well..I have been so busy and preoccupied lately that I haven't checked out the forums as much as I want to..but now I will find out if my person got their gifts lol..


----------



## Scattered Screams (Mar 4, 2008)

I got mine awhile back, but here is a pic not sure who sent it since my kids opened it up when it came in. thanks to whoever please inbox me to let know


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

whoa! THAT IS A SUPER COOL CLOWN. even look at his evil little hands


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool clown! I have a friend who would be terrorized by him! LOL


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

A friend?...I would be scared of him, I do NOT like to be around clowns and that one is really sinister!


----------



## nhh (Oct 7, 2008)

Whoa, that's a huge clown. Nice... 

More pics!!! We know there are more pictures to be shared!!!


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Some of you may know that the last month or so for me has been very depressing. My spirits were lifted by a wonderful SR named Whisper. She is simply a true gem of a person. My computer has been on the fritz and I just now can post pics. The time, effort, and research she did shows the true side of the wonderful people on this forum. See my wonderful gifts below.

Zombie Outbreak planning module:





































Zombie ground breaker:










Assorted goodies










Whisper, from the bottom of my heart, THANK YOU!


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Omg, Tumblindice, that tiny graveyard is SO AMAZING! Whisper is such a talented artist!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Sweeeeet Tumblin! I hope sincerely this lifts your spirits from the grave  Awesome job Whisper, as the Madame said, that graveyard is amazing!!


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

That module is one of the coolest things I've ever seen


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

i like everything you got tumble. what an amazing job she did. that zombie character i like best.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, tumblin that is amazing. Great job whisper!!!


----------



## ondeko (Oct 14, 2008)

I paint table top gaming figures by commission and the zombie outbreak graveyard is a nice little diorama. nice piece of work!


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Soooo.. since things have slowed down here, I thought I would post pics of what I sent to my victim. Hope ya'all don't mind.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Kymmm Your gift are great. We just got our first two witches this year and I have just started collecting bottles, but haven't made any labels. I did get a couple of witichy finger towels and a hand towel with witch legs and feet. I may have to copy everything on your table for next year's decor featuring my witches.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Tumblin, Love your presents too. JW that graveyard is soooo creative and turned out fantastic as well as your groundbreaker. Awesome gift.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Kymmm - LOVE that witches hat!! And the frames for the pictures are my favorite - very nice!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

JW, I thought i posted about the graveyard, but don't see the post today. It is fantastic. What a special gift!

Kymm, your SR stuff is awesome! The hat is fantastic. I would love to have one like that. The frames are som cool.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Kymmm,. great gifts you sent,, love the bottles,,, and the hat is too divine! love it!!
a couple of people got reaped while I was camping, but no pics yet,,
and TD;s gift was from Whisper,, not JustWhisper,,, just wanted to clear that up,,,, give credit where it was due!! 
still plugging away on the last few people,,,, getting close though


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

^ Fixed  That was a sweeeet gift Kymmm!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kymmm, nice gifts. did you make that witches hat? i love that


----------



## Catatonic (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm so glad you posted these!! I've been having trouble with the site for ages and cant post pictures. I LOVED everything so much!!!! I'm very happy to say that everything has found its way into my house for my FIRST EVER OFFICIAL Halloween Party!! Thank you so so much!! 



Kymmm said:


> Soooo.. since things have slowed down here, I thought I would post pics of what I sent to my victim. Hope ya'all don't mind.
> View attachment 93746
> 
> View attachment 93744
> ...


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Bethene, thanks for clearing up the Whisper/ Just Whisper confusion. I think a lot of people do not know we also have a member named Whisper. It should make for a lot of fun confusion. LOL. I adore making dioramas. So I truly appreciate all the detail Whisper put into that one. It is tre magnifique. And did Whisper also make that amazing ground breaker? What a haul. You are very talented Whisper (and you have a very cool name, hehehe).

All those gifts are great. That purple potion bottle really rules. As does the cape and tights. So cool. What a great bunch of Reapers we have.


----------



## SPOOK-ELLA (Aug 11, 2010)

Woo-hoo!!!!! I got reaped!!! I love, love, love everything I got. Thank you reaper! I will post pics once i figure out how. 
 Hopefully tonight. You totally over did yourself. Everything was perfect.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Catatonic said:


> I'm so glad you posted these!! I've been having trouble with the site for ages and cant post pictures. I LOVED everything so much!!!! I'm very happy to say that everything has found its way into my house for my FIRST EVER OFFICIAL Halloween Party!! Thank you so so much!!


I figured you hadn't been on or were having trouble posting pics.  I'm glad you are enjoying everything and hope you have a wonderful party.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I am still patiently waiting to be reaped, but I have to post something! Here are the pictures of the gifts I sent my victim. I have not heard from them so I hope they liked them.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/badgirl-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

I am still patiently waiting to be reaped, but I have to post something! Here are the pictures of the gifts I sent my victim. I have not heard from them so I hope they liked them.
http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/badgirl-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

badgirl said:


> I am still patiently waiting to be reaped, but I have to post something! Here are the pictures of the gifts I sent my victim. I have not heard from them so I hope they liked them.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/badgirl-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html


Jeez, I'd hope they liked them. Especially that wreath, that is sweet! Here, to make ya feel better...


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Jeez, I'd hope they liked them. Especially that wreath, that is sweet! Here, to make ya feel better...
> 
> View attachment 94363


Thanks---for the bear hug and the compliment 
The wreath is my favorite I have made so far. My son hated it---she was motion activated and her eyes glow red---creeped him out. Perfect!


----------



## CreepySpiders (Aug 4, 2010)

badgirl said:


> I am still patiently waiting to be reaped, but I have to post something! Here are the pictures of the gifts I sent my victim. I have not heard from them so I hope they liked them.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/badgirl-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html


there is no way your victim didn't love that gift! They may be one of the few haveing personal or computer issues. I love love the wreath and your mummy box was my favorite of the teaser pics. Nice work!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bad Girl, I love that wreath you made too. I am sorry your victim has not let you know they liked what you sent, be well assured it is not for any downfall on your part. That gift was really nice.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

^ Here, here. Well said


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

They're nuts if they don't like that gift! You did an awesome job on it, badgirl. I would've loved a wreath like that! Even the wrapping is awesome


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

blushing


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

That wreath is gorgeous!! and all the gifts in your package look wonderful - lucky victim to get you as a reaper.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

hallorenescene said:


> kymmm, nice gifts. did you make that witches hat? i love that


No, I didn't make the hat. I bought it at Home Goods.  

Badgirl.. great gifts and I too love the wreath.. Good job!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Badgirl,, those were great gifts,,, LOVE the wreath, and the lights in the hands, fantastic idea, I may have to stea,,,ummm borrow, yeah that right,, borrow that idea!! also the candles / lights are great too,,, as well as the box is the best shipping box I have ever seen!!

I am sorry I haven't gotten the pics of my great gift up yet,,, I have only been on the computer for minutes at a time, and it takes way longer than that for my computer to down load the pics, but will do my best to have them as soon as I can!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Yeah Bethene!  you've been hoarding Raven's goods all to yourself!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

badgirl said:


> blushing


Lies, bad girls don't blush  



Tannasgach said:


> Yeah Bethene!  you've been hoarding Raven's goods all to yourself!


LOL! Aww snap! Here we go again with everyone wanting my goods!  I'd help out and post pics of it (the zombie, not my goods you pervs!) myself, but I totally gapped and packed it up without taking final pics/vid. Lulz, that's what happens when you finish something @ 3 a.m. I guess.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lies, bad girls don't blush
> 
> 
> Sure we do....it just takes a lot more to make us blush


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Lies, bad girls don't blush
> 
> 
> Sure we do....it just takes a lot more to make us blush


----------



## madame_mcspanky (Sep 21, 2010)

Badgirl, the box you sent your stuff in is so freaking cute! Also, the wreath you made it incredible- great work!


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

badgirl said:


> Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:
> 
> 
> > Lies, bad girls don't blush
> ...


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I WILL get pic's up, I promise,,, I do have good excuses(at least in my mind, LOL) was gone Halloween camping,,, set up for 3 days, tear down,,, work 2 days, go camping,,take 2 1/2 days to set up,,,,( in a monsune (sp?) ) and wind storm for part of it, ) take it down,,, am exhausted , now to taking it out of the 5th wheel,,, and getting it set up here, have been in bed at 9 at night the past couple of nights,,, just can't stay awake,,,
I actually took a video of it,, so hope to have that soon,,,,


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

oooo we have video coming? We get to see Raven's goods in action?! 

_*tanna running & ducking*_


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow badgirl, your gift was fabulous. that wreath looks great, and animated like you said really makes it nicer


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

badgirl said:


> I am still patiently waiting to be reaped, but I have to post something! Here are the pictures of the gifts I sent my victim. I have not heard from them so I hope they liked them.
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/badgirl-albums-secret-reaper-2011.html


That wreath is AWESOME!! I love it!! And the lighted hands are very cool.....


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> I WILL get pic's up, I promise,,, I do have good excuses(at least in my mind, LOL) was gone Halloween camping,,, set up for 3 days, tear down,,, work 2 days, go camping,,take 2 1/2 days to set up,,,,( in a monsune (sp?) ) and wind storm for part of it, ) take it down,,, am exhausted , now to taking it out of the 5th wheel,,, and getting it set up here, have been in bed at 9 at night the past couple of nights,,, just can't stay awake,,,
> I actually took a video of it,, so hope to have that soon,,,,



 No worries!  I was just teasing ya. Besides which, it's not like everyone's not super busy right now. Lol! The forum is a whole lot less lively of late, which just means everyone's noses are to the grindstone


----------



## BadTableManor (Sep 8, 2007)

Huzzah! What started out as just a continuation of a truly crappy week was completely transformed by a very large box upon my doorstep...
THANK YOU SO MUCH, The Halloween Lady, my very own Rescue Reaper, for your incredible kindness and generosity! I cannot express how grateful I am to her for being my Rescue Reaper, and all the time, money, and effort she put into her thoughtfully chosen gifts. Even her note was too kind for words - she made me cry happy tears. 
But now - pictures!!!































































Thank you, Laura, for being such a wonderful Rescue Reaper, and wonderful person!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

Bad Table Manor, oh wow! Halloween Lady you rock! I don't know what I like more, the bottles or the skulls on the pedestals!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Oooohh, pretty and creepy--I love! What great gifts Bad Table Manor! Definitely worth the wait


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

these are really wonderful gifts. I have been reaped in my own way. Getting get well-wishes and gifts over the lost summer while i have been sick. BUt really you guys rock and enjoy your wonderful gifts.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

VERY nice rescue gift!! What a nice way to brighten a crappy week..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

halloween lady, you are awesome. very nice gifts. bad girl, you scored nicely, and i do know what gift i like best, the vampire jar. very nice


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> halloween lady, you are awesome. very nice gifts. bad girl, you scored nicely, and i do know what gift i like best, the vampire jar. very nice


The HalloweenLady is awesome, but I have not been reaped yet. I will be sure to post pictures when I am so everyone can drool


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this is the only picture I can get to down load of my fabulous gift, I had several videos of it, and can not find them,,,, apparently the video on my camera doesn't work, but this at least gives you a idea of what it is,, it raises and lowers, like it is trying to get out of the ground, or as one little guy of about 4 said this past week end,, "look mama, the scary guy is doing push ups!" LOL,,,that made me laugh, once again, Raven, thank you,,, from the bottom of my heart, you have no idea how much I love him!! can't see his great arms and hands, cuz the wind kept blowing the leaves,,


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

bethene, very cool!!!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

bad table, pretty awesome rescue!


----------



## davidsdesire (Sep 4, 2011)

my victim's gift is slated to be delivered today.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Badtablemanners...those are awesome gifts. What a great haul. And how sweet of your Rescue Reaper to step up to the plate for you. Great job HalloweenLady.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

bethene said:


> this is the only picture I can get to down load of my fabulous gift, I had several videos of it, and can not find them,,,, apparently the video on my camera doesn't work, but this at least gives you a idea of what it is,, it raises and lowers, like it is trying to get out of the ground, or as one little guy of about 4 said this past week end,, "look mama, the scary guy is doing push ups!" LOL,,,that made me laugh, once again, Raven, thank you,,, from the bottom of my heart, you have no idea how much I love him!! can't see his great arms and hands, cuz the wind kept blowing the leaves,,


 You're very welcome dear! I'm happy that my little flesh eater has a great new home, where he is surrounded by love...and meat!  I can help out a little, I have a few pre-finished pics of the hands & with him raised so they can see the arms.  

Edit/ There seems to be something wrong with the site here. Neither ImageShack (where I do the majority of my photo hosting), nor uploading them here is working. I'm getting an "invalid url" message every time I try to post them. Neither of which is an "invalid url"... 

Edit #2/ Ok, one showed up...but the other 3? :/ One of the hands, in progress shot prior to paint/sealing.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Raven,,, that's exactly the problem I have been having, it shows up invalid file, or invalid url,,, not matter where I tried! no idea why it worked when it did,,,but just glad it finally got up -


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

It's a server sided problem. I've run into a similar problem before on a forum I host on a different topic (we use the same php code). It's been a few years since I set up the forum, & I don't recall how we worked around it. I've run into it doing this here on this particular server since the reskin. But, only when posting pics from different sites. Never from Imageshack, nor pics hosted here specifically in my album. Strange. 

No matter, if anyone would like to see. Just visit my album page, and the older in progress photos are in the first album.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Guys, try www.tinypic.com & select "message board" as the pic size/type....


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Jen, but the pics are hosted here on HF and the error is internal to the site. 


I tried Imageshack & MediaFire earlier, doesn't matter which host site you use. They are all reporting the same problem. I've posted thousands of pics from all three, and the problem is somewhere in the BBphp coding on this particular site.


----------



## jenscats5 (Oct 16, 2010)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> Thanks Jen, but the pics are hosted here on HF and the error is internal to the site.
> 
> 
> I tried Imageshack & MediaFire earlier, doesn't matter which host site you use. They are all reporting the same problem. I've posted thousands of pics from all three, and the problem is somewhere in the BBphp coding on this particular site.


Ah! Gotcha!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, sorry bad girl, i guess it was bad table manor that got reaped. i'm sure yours is coming


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

yup,, her's is on it's way,, be here in about a week,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

bethene said:


> yup,, her's is on it's way,, be here in about a week,,,,,,,,,,,,


YEAH! And a super big smooch to the very generous Rescue Reaper who was willing to swoop in and save the day. <3


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

When she gets hers are they all reaped? I know it has been a let down to have to wait so long, but it is still amazing that with so many there were only a few to not come through.


----------



## Si-cotik (Aug 12, 2009)

Ok now I'm ticked!!!! I was all set to show you the pictures of my wonderful reap and D***IT!!!! My pictures were erased!!!!  And all my things were put away by anyone but me so I am unable to find it all....ooooohhhhhh!!! Wish People will leave well enough alone!!!! ARGH! All I can remember is a set of brass candle holders, a witch hat, a bag of candy corn, and for the life of me I can't remember anything else!!! And it was all so wonderful....I couldn't wait to share....*stomps away to yell at family members for touching things that dont belong to them*


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Si-cotik said:


> Ok now I'm ticked!!!! I was all set to show you the pictures of my wonderful reap and D***IT!!!! My pictures were erased!!!!  And all my things were put away by anyone but me so I am unable to find it all....ooooohhhhhh!!! Wish People will leave well enough alone!!!! ARGH! All I can remember is a set of brass candle holders, a witch hat, a bag of candy corn, and for the life of me I can't remember anything else!!! And it was all so wonderful....I couldn't wait to share....*stomps away to yell at family members for touching things that dont belong to them*


ROFLMAO.... I just got done yelling at mine for the same thing! What's weird is that nobody in my house ever picks up anything (I am the maid) but suddenly when I have my stuff out getting ready to start setting up, people feel the need to mess!!!!!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Bumping just so it won't take too long to find this thread.


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Happy, Happy, Halloween to me!!!

What is better than Christmas morning? Waking up Halloween morning to a package full of spooky goodies!!!! Thank you Ghouliet for all my wonderful gifts, and for being an extra generous sport and playing the part of my Rescue Reaper. 
My little boys were tickled to unwrap everything and ooh-ed and ahh-ed over each item. They especially loved the awesome pirate flag---as will my husband who has already claimed it for his boat! 
I adore the pvc candles. I have wanted some for years and just never find the time to make any. Yours are nicer than any I would have made....I'm thinking that I will move them from my cemetery inside and just leave them up straight through New Years!
The beautiful spider web plate holder will be perfect for all of my future Halloween parties, and the salt and pepper shakers are already out on my table. 
As for the reusable Halloween ice cubes----well those are in the freezer awaiting use tonight in mommy's Trick-Or-Treating cocktail!!! Why should kids have all the fun???? 
Thank you, Thank you, Thank you, Ghouliet.....and HAPPY HALLOWEEN!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I am so glad you liked everything! Hope we all have a wonderful Halloween.


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow! Nice score BadGirl, and excellent tastes Ghouliet!  I'm very happy for both of you!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Badgirl I'm so happy you you finally got reaped!!!!! BTW - your boys are adorable!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

Thanks---they look like their Daddy 
I think Ghouliet has set a bad precedent of getting to open presents on Halloween morning!!!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Hey, these gifts are great! Not everybody replies unfortunately!!


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Well, this was my first year and thought it was a lot of fun. I had more fun planning and finding and will have to up my game for box decoration last year. My reapee sent me a very nice note of thanks. I don't think they sent any pictures in so I took Hallorenescene's advice and took some of my own pictures as well. Here is what I sent. I made the corpse skull and found some of the items online.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-reaper-2011-picture84463-reaper-2011-022.jpg
http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...-reaper-2011-picture84470-reaper-2011-028.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bad girl, yes, very nice gifts. and i agree with halloween lady, your boys are adorable. 
gaterdave, you gave a nice gift as well, i especially liked the head you made.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have already started acquiring things for my secret reaper next year. I got one item that is normally 29 $ for just 6.99! After adding a few things to it I am up to 9.00. I also found a lot of neat things in the after Halloween sales and some of may end up as next years reaper presents too. Shopping the Halloween sales is soooo fun.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

GatorDave, nice gifts, I have never corpse d anything but that head came out great. I especially liked the rat and movies too. Now, where is that popcorn? I thought that rat looked stuffed.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Ghouliet said:


> GatorDave, nice gifts, I have never corpse d anything but that head came out great. I especially liked the rat and movies too. Now, where is that popcorn? I thought that rat looked stuffed.


Thanks Ghouliet. I corposed a skeleton years ago and tried a new technique this year. It worked well and I was happy with the result. I'm with you, I started finding some items now for next year too!


----------



## snigglez (Jun 4, 2009)

I never did hear from my victim, she signed up for the HF on 9/27/2011 and last time she was on was 10/21/2011. I know someone at the house received the gift cause I checked on the tracking#. But they never came on to say anything. I hope all is well with her. 

Maybe next year Ill have a victim who will log back on when they get their gift

HugZ


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Snigglez, that has be a let down. I always look forward to my victim's reactions. I think we all try to get the "perfect" gift together for our victims and then not hearing from them, would be depressing.


----------



## Gatordave (Dec 13, 2008)

Just want to say an additional Thanks to my secret Reaper!! I rec'd a box shortly before Christmas with no return address, but it was from the same city as my reaper gift. It had note to wait until Christmas complete with a ghoul drawn on the label. I opened it on Christmas day and received some wonderful Pirate Christmas Ornaments! What a nice touch!! My Reaper has remained anonymous but this is really going an extra mile!!! Thank you so much for the kind gift!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Here they are:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/membe...per-2011-picture106468-christmas-2011-104.jpg


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are really cool gator. i really love the pirate one. that is really thoughtful of your reaper. and it's really nice when a victum posts pics of what they got and then raves about it on this thread. lets you know they liked what they got.


----------

